# Neubau 2012



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

Hallöchen,

wie hier schon einige mitbekommen haben, bin auch ich gerade dabei meinen Teich neu zu bauen. Das ist dann der 4. und hoffentlich der Letzte.

Geplant ist Folgendes:

      

Da ich das Geld leider nicht in Massen auf der Straße finde und die Lottofee sich seit Jahren erfolgreich um einen Gewinn drückt, muß ich meine zwei "alten" Filter dann in Schwerkraft weiter betreiben.
Beim Biotec friemelig ... aber irgendwie werde ich das schon hinbiegen. 
Die 1. Kammer ist eine Trockenkammer und die Zweite wird komplett mit Helix befüllt.

Der Pflanzenfilter wird ohne Substrat, mit schrägen Boden und mit Bodenablauf.

Ausgelegt wird der Teich mit 2mm HDPE, verschweißt 

Am 20.04.2012 ging es mit der Umsiedlung der Fische los.
Alle wurden vermessen und fotografiert. Mangels blauer Messwanne habe ich mir eine schwarze selbst "gebastel" ... naja, jetzt kenn ich die Vorteile der Farbe "Blau" 
Meine 14 Koi von 31cm bis 60cm und die 4 Babies 9cm bis 15cm schwimmen die nächsten Wochen in unserem knapp 8000l Pool ...
Filterung derzeit: Biotec 18, Helix, EWA (und bischen Filterwatte).
Wasser ist grün, aber die Werte sind okay ... ich kann damit leben.

 

Das nächste war das abpumpen des Teiches. Dabei ist gleich eine Seitenwand eingestürzt ... nun gabs kein Zurück mehr.

     

Die paar Pflanzen aus dem Flachbereich habe ich gesäubert und im Pool in kleine selbstgenähte Pflanztaschen gesetzt. Die wachsen prima 

War der Teich leer, wurde die Folie rausgenommen ... ca. 100m2 ... ganz schön buckelig zu zweit. 

 

Eigentlich wollte mein Mann die Folie aufheben aua) aber nachdem er sie nicht mal zusammengerollt bekam (so steif war die) wurde sie entsorgt.
Unter der Folie war feiner Kies. Also ran an die Schippe ... noch voller Elan und Motivation 

     

Als die ca. 1,5Kubik Kies raus waren, kam Teppich, Teppich und nochmal Teppich ... ach je, den hatte ich vergessen. Und was ich erst recht vergessen hatte, war das was unter dem Teppich war ... mineralische Dämmwolle. Aber nicht nur am Boden, das wäre zu einfach, sondern einmal ringsrum 

     

Aber als alles raus war, sah es schon viel angenehmer aus ...

   

Beim Buddeln im Filterbereich, sind wir auf unser Abwasserrohr gestoßen ... feine Sache. Das soll mit eingebunden werden 

Ansonsten folgen einfach noch die restlichen Bilder ohne weiteren Kommentar 

      

  

Upppsss, mehr Bilder geht nicht ... na dann der Rest im zweiten Teil 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So, weiter gehts ...

Wir hatten diese Woche Urlaub, sogenannten Aktivurlaub , denn es wurde von Morgens bis Abends nur geschippt.
Insgesamt haben wir nun ca. 14Kubik Boden geschippt. Davon sind 10Kubik in Containern bereits abgeholt worden.

      

 

Endstand, 2,15m tief ... jetzt müssen noch die alte Stufe und die Längsseite weg, dann sind wir fertig. Das werden locker noch mal 3-4 Container ...

Jetzt kann ich kaum noch zufassen und habe erst mal die Schnauze gestrichen voll.
Aber wenn ich in den Pool schaue und meine Süßen sehe ... ist alles wieder vergessen ...

     

 

Und wie sagt man so schön: und morgen gehts mit gleichem Fleiße, wieder an die gleiche Schei.e ... 

Am 7.5. kommen die Baumaterialien. 428 Schalsteine (17,5er), 200m Baustahl und Stahlmatten.

Fortsetzung folgt ...

Mandy


----------



## kgw58 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy!
Also machst  Du Deinen Traum wahr: SUPER!!!
Ist zwar sehr viel Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich.

Ich habe es nicht bereut einen Hochteich zu bauen, und habe sehr viel Spass damit.:smoki


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@Gerd,

Ja, der Traum wird wahr ... hoffe das es kein Alptraum wird ... 
Aber es gibt ja noch sooo viel zu tun ... 

@Zacky,

wie weit bist Du ? 
Bei der Hitze würde ich an Deiner Stelle vorsichtig sein ... wir haben uns gestern ganz schön den Buckel verbrannt.

Heute wird nix gemacht ... obwohl ich schon wieder völlig aufgeregt um die Baustelle tigere und überlege was ich Kleines noch machen könnte ...

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> @Zacky, wie weit bist Du ?



Naja, ich habe im Moment zwar einen leichten Vorsprung, aber ich denke bei mir dauert's noch! Muss warten bis das Holz für die Überdachung da ist und weiter an den Filterkammern bauen kann. Muss ja noch alles auskleiden und abdichten... habe aber keine echte Lust! 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze würde ich an Deiner Stelle vorsichtig sein ... wir haben uns gestern ganz schön den Buckel verbrannt.



Ich habe bloß die Treppenwände vom Eingangsbereich schon mal verputzt. Nicht besonderes, aber es zieht sich.



Moonlight schrieb:


> Heute wird nix gemacht ... obwohl ich schon wieder völlig aufgeregt um die Baustelle tigere und überlege was ich Kleines noch machen könnte ...Mandy



Na das kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen... mach mal Pause...:smoki


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy ,

Hut ab, das wird ein richtig schöner Koiteich, 


für was war denn die Mineralwolle drinnen?


Dein geplanter Pflanzenfilter bringt mich auf eine Idee    mal sehen.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Die war ursprünglich als folienschutz vor wühlmäusen und maulwürfen gedacht. hatte mir damals bildlich vorgestellt wie die sich überall jucken wenn sie sich durchbuddeln wollen    auf deine idee bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## I.koi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy

Super Teich, sieht ja Klasse aus. Tja da haben wir beide ein Großprojekt. Das einzigste was mir an deinem Teich nicht so gefällt ist der OASE Filter, denksrt der reicht für dein gößeren Teich?????

Ich denke da nur an meine Kois....Man machen die Dreck

Sag mir bescheid wenn er fertig ist, würde gern dann mal vorbei kommen...... Ideen klauen, weißt ja


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy



Euren Elan möchte haben ... 

Viel, viel Erfolg und Ausdauer Dir und deinem Mann ... 

Toi, Toi, Toi ... das wird ein schöner Koiteich


----------



## Moonlight (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Was nicht paßt wird passend gemacht  ja der biotec bereitet mir auch etwas kopfzerbrechen,aber die finanzen geben es nicht her. ich laß mich einfach überaschen. ist zwar dann doppeltes volumen,aber die anzahl der koi bleibt erst mal gleich. und bisher haben beide filter (bis frühjahr 2011 der biotec alleine) eine prima leistung gezeigt. ich werd sehen  Kannst gerne rum kommen     @helmut, ich hab vorhin unsere motivation gesehen . . . sie ist mit sack und pack um die hausecke verschwunden . . . lach.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy
Jetzt weis ich , warum Du denkst, es gibt " rauhe " Koimännchen ! 
Du musst besser auf Deine Hände achten  bei dem geschuffte ! 
Mein Tipp : Handcreme !
Sehr schönes und grosses Projekt ! Viel Erfolg dafür !
LG Andre


----------



## I.koi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy

Ich kenns zu gut mit den Finanzen....... Ähm ich kenn jemand der löst seinen Teich auf, hatte auch Kois, ähm ich frag mal nach.

Der hatte ne größere Filteranlage, mal sehn was ich tun kann


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Leute,

kleines Update ... gestern kamen die gesamten Baumaterialien und ich kann auf meiner Seite des Carports nicht mehr treten 

Gegen 11.00Uhr kam der LKW der Firma Hinze Stahl und hat meine 2 Baumatten 6mm, 6m x 2,30m und 200m Baustahl 10mm, 6m lang abgeladen.

     

 

Während er beim Abladen war, kam der Hängerzug der Firma Berding Beton. Der mußte erst mal warten bis der LKW der Stahlfirma weg war. Sah schon Klasse aus, wie er so auf der Straße stand und alles blockierte 
Nachdem der Baustahl auf der Platte lag und der LKW vom Hof geritten war, wurden doch tatsächlich 9 volle Paletten ... also 432 Schalsteine abgeladen.

     

     

 

Aber denkt nicht bei mir zu Hause ... das wäre zu einfach gewesen.
Nee nee, wir durften die gepflasterte Fläche neben der Feuerwehr nutzen ... Luftlinie 50m ... aber zu Fuss ungefähr 250m entfernt.
Was das heißt könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen.
Ich werde nie wieder Stahlmatten in dieser Größe schleppen ... mir vibriert jetzt noch der Kopf ...
Also den Metallkram haben wir per Hand einzelt nach Hause getragen ... für die Schalsteine hatten wir einen Helfer.

Es geht doch nix über super liebe Nachbarn mit dem entsprechenden Gerät  Mein Nachbar hat einen Radlader mit Stapelfunktion. Also wurde da in 5min die Schaufel gegen die Gabel getauscht und so ein Gabelstapler draus..

     

 

Und so wurde Palette für Palette von der Platte rum gefahren und unter den Carport gestellt.
Zu guter Letzt hat er uns dann gleich noch seinen Mischer rüber gebracht ... und nun kann man kaum noch treten ... jetzt haben wir 2 Mischer zur Verfügung. Aber trotzdem nur 2 Hände 

 

Aber die Erdarbeiten sind immer noch nicht abgeschlossen. Der Dauerregen der letzten Tage hat den Lehmboden aufgeweicht und der Mist bleibt an der Schippe kleben. Wie eklig.
Aber zumindest hat der Teich auf seiner Grundfläche komplett die Endtiefe erreicht und die alte Stufe ist auch weg ...
Nun muß nur noch die Stufe unter den 3 Platten weg  und das ganze Gras auf ca. 50cm ... dort wo dann die neue Steufe hin kommt. Aber das mache ich erst, wenn die Mauer diese Höhe erreicht.

   

Aber das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden ... schippen ... ich komme 

Fortsetzung folgt ...

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy
Ich hab bei den ersten Bildern gedacht, Wat ham´se denn für´ne riesige Auffahrt und da heult ´se um Ihr Carport ? Aber Nee , bei de FF iset ! Haubt ihr wieder die B158 dicht gemacht, ist doch die FF bei Auto-Wolf , Oder ?  
Jetzt weis ich wat da immer gegen 16.00 Uhr los ist ! Mandy war einkaufen !
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee Andre,

das ist nicht die Feuerwehr neben Auto Wolff, die ist doch gelb ... meine ist grün 
Und Du hast nicht richtig gelesen ... was steht am Haus? Freiwillige Feuerwehr Mehrow ... nicht Ahrensfelde 
Ja ja ... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ... kicher

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So da ham wa den Salat !
Ich weis nich wie ich drauf komm ,aber ich dachte gelesen zuhaben irgendwo bei deinen Beiträgen AHRENSFELDE ?
Aber hast recht ,wenn ich mir die Bilder genau angesehen hätte, da steht MEHROW !
Aber een´s müssen wa noch klären !
Bei mir is ne Feuerwehr ROT !:shock Ahrensfelde =gelbes Haus oder ? Und wat ist bei euch grün ?
LG Andre
Kiek ma jetz ham wa ne Ampel im Forum ! ROT-GELB-GRÜN


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Grün ist das Haus der Feuerwehr ... mintgrün ... um genau zu sein 

Und mein liebster Andre, Mehrow gehört zu Ahrensfelde  , genau wie Blumberg, Eiche und Lindenberg. Alles vor Jahren eingemeindet worden 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

OK Ok !
Bei mich is dit doch SCHLOHWEIS ?
 
Oder doch nen Nasenfahrrad ?
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee nee, das ist Mintgrün ... ganz zartes Grün ... ehrlich.
Weiß sind die Fensterrahmen ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Welche Farbe soll denn die Teichfolie haben? :?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@ Joerg
Na ,SONNENSCHEIN GELB ! Ist doch Glas klar ! 
Würd ich von hier sagen .
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@Jörg,

Die Filie wird ein ganz ordinäres Schwarz ... 

@Andre,

ihhh nee, wie sieht das denn aus ... bäää.

http://www.mehrow.de/

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@ Mandy
Sonnenschein !


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Leute,

viel hat sich zwischenzeitlich nicht getan beim Teichbau. Zu wenig Zeit zum Buddeln ... die Feier- und Brückentage wo der Container nicht abgeholt wurde. Ein defektes Containerfahrzeug und zu guter Letzt noch ein Großbrand in meinem Dörfchen ...
Naja, mitunter stand der volle Container eine knappe Woche in meiner Zufahrt.
Heute könnte ich was tun ... aber bei 30°C in der prallen Sonne?  Ich weiß nicht ... mal sehen ... vielleicht später.

Als kleine Entschädigung einfach mal paar Bildchen von meinen Süßen ... die sich in dem 8oool Pool sauwohl fühlen.
Ein Beweis, dass man auch in wenig Wasser, zeitlich begrenzt natürlich, viel Fisch halten kann ... bei entsprechender Filterung wohlgemerkt.

Viel Spaß beim Ansehen 

      

      

      

      

 

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Pfingsten ...

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.

Sehr schöne Tiere!

Dann drück ich Euch die Daumen, dass das mit der Bodenplatte am 20.06. klappt und Ihr bis Urlaubsende alles schafft...

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Tim ... ich liebe sie auch über (fast) Alles 

Ich werde mich bezüglich der Betonarbeiten einfach überraschen lassen. Bis zum 20. ist ja noch viel Zeit 

Trotz der Affenhitze hab ich mich, nach einem ausgiebigen Blick in den Pool, dann doch dazu durchgerungen beim Container die Luft raus zu lassen.
Jetzt ist er fast voll ... nur noch eine Hand voll Karren passen da rein ...

Die restliche Stufe muß nun noch weg ... und dann muß ich auf der Seite, wo unser Abflußrohr ist auch noch was verändern.

    

Ja und dann werden die Rohre gelegt ... wieder buddeln :evil ich kann die Schippe schon langsam nicht mehr sehn.

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sieht ja schon toll aus, was Du bisher ausgehoben hast. Respekt... 

Tim


----------



## walter101 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

hallo Mandy,
sieht sehr gut aus euer neues Vorhaben,drück euch die Daumen das alles so klappt wie ihr es vorhabt

lg.Walter


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Walter, Danke Tim 

Mal schauen wenn der Container geholt werden kann ... solange ist mal wieder Baustop. 
Ich hasse es von anderen so ängig zu sein , wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich meinen Zeitplan nicht einhalten können ... nur wegen dem bescheidenen Container 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Du schaffst das ...

Bist doch schon so weit gekommen  ... das letzte Eckerl geht auch noch


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
ist echt blöd wenn man wieder mal Motivation zum graben hat und dann das Teil voll ist.
Bei mir konnte ich glücklicherweise den Großteil des Aushubs direkt auf dem Feld nebenan entsorgen.

Hau mal die Rohre in die Erde, die fühlen sich in dem engen Pool nicht so wohl.
Bei dem aktullen Wetter wäre der auch noch für was anderes dagewesen.

Mach dir wegen dem Zeitplan nicht so den Kopf, soll ja nicht in Stess ausarten.


----------



## Sandra1976 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy, 
ich verfolge deinen Bauthread schon seid einiger Zeit sehr gebannt. Mein Mann und ich haben auch letztes Jahr geschippt wie die "Wilden" um unseren Kois einen schönen naturnahen Teich zu bauen. Mittlerweile können wir unser Bauwerk bestaunen und die schönen Kleinen fühlen sich auch wohl. Ich drück dir die Daumen für euer Projekt, lass dich nicht unterkriegen Die Schaufel die bei unserem Teichprojekt mitgeholfen hat hab ich an den nächsten Teichbauer, einen Ort weiter, weggeliehen...Geteiltes Leid ist halbe Leid
Schau mal unser Projekt an, wenn du Lust hast..
Liebe Grüße und Lust am schaffen
wünscht dir aus der Vorderpfalz
Sandra


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@ All,

Danke für Euren Zuspruch 
Ich werde mich sicher nicht unterkriegen lassen. Ein Blick in den Pool und ich weiß wofür ich mir das antue.
Im Prinzip ist es ja positiver Stress 



Joerg schrieb:


> Hau mal die Rohre in die Erde, die fühlen sich in dem engen Pool nicht so wohl.



Ähm Jörgi, was meinst Du ??? 
Ich glaube ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sieht so aus als ob der BA und die Filterverrohrung noch fehlt.
Mach da aber keinen Schlauch rein.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mensch, ich bin doch noch gar nicht fertig mit Buddeln ... 

Natürlich gibts keine Schläuche, was denkst Du denn von mir 

Wird alles schön mit 110er KG gemacht, so wie es sich gehört ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hatte doch auch nichts anderes erwartet.
Du machst das nun schon ordentlich.
Sitze mit dem Handy noch am Teich, die Smilies dazu kannst du dir aussuchen.

Ein paar Baufehler muss ich beim nächsten Umbau auch noch ausbügeln.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

hi Mandy,

ich hoffe für euch das der Container bald wieder leer ist, du die "Brotkörbe" bekommst und der Rest auch reibungslos vonstatten geht 

wie mein Großonkel immer sagte: "*Mit Geduld und Spucke fängt man eine Mucke*" 


[OT]immer diese Nachteulen am PC [/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



mitch schrieb:


> [OT]immer diese Nachteulen am PC [/OT]



Ach was ... Du gluckst doch auch davor ... 

Ja hoffentlich wird er morgen abgeholt. Durch den Großbrand letzte Woche ist die Straße genau dort gesperrt, wo mein Garten und Landschaftsbau seinen Sitz hat ... ergo müssen sie über Paris, Rom, Erkner um zu mir zu kommen und den Container zu leeren.
Fraglich ist, ob die überhaupt arbeiten ... das Haus steht direkt daneben und ist einsturzgefährdet ... und man ist gerade beim Abriss (wie der Gehweg und die Straße aussieht ... das geht gar nicht ... alles 2010 neu gemacht und hat durch das runter Werfen der Steine jetzt Risse ). 
Fein säuberlich jeden einzelnen Ziegel von oben beginnend 

Ich lass mich überraschen ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ich werd verrückt, vor 15min angerufen und schwupps . . . ich hab nen neuen container  morgen ist buddeltag und das schönste ist, in den container paßt mehr rein als ich noch wegschippen muß. das heißt ich kann entweder den filterkeller fertig stellen oder mit der verrohrung anfangen. na mal sehen was ich mache. aber jetzt geh ich erst mal heian


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Gute Morgen ...

Die stupide Schipperei geht dem Ende zu ... Gott sei's Gedankt 
Nee im Ernst, ich hätte gedacht es ist schlimmer. Klar ist man Abend dann erst mal breit, aber es gibt komischerweise keinen Muskelkater ...in dem Sinne, auf zum fröhlichen Schippen 

Gestern hab ich die letzte Stufe endgültig entfernt und nu sieht das Becken auch langsam wie ein Becken aus.

    

Da das Abflußrohr an der ungünstigsten Stelle die es finden konnte (im Beton der Bodenplatte und zusätzlich zur Hälfte unter dem Schalstein ) zum Vorschein trat, mußte der Filterkeller umdisponiert werden.
Er wird um 25cm breiter (hoffentlich habe ich richtig gerechnet) und 25cm (eine Steinhöhe) tiefer. Damit liegt das Ablußrohr über der Bodenplatte frei und kann nach Abstützung auch benutzt werden.

Die Verbreiterung hab ich gestern noch gemacht ... ich habe geflucht ohne Ende. Wer denkt die paar Zentimeter sind in 10min geschafft ... ha ... der hat sich vertan. Ich habe mir meinen schönen nassen schweren Lehmboden so zurückgewünscht das glaubt ihr gar nicht ... aber nein, ich mußte mit einer Handgrabegabel (die man zum Unkrat jäten nimmt) Zentimeter für Zentimeter abklopfen. Gott war die Erde hart ...

    

Aber gg. 17Uhr war dann alles fertig und die Belohnung für die Schufterei des Tages, war ein schöner Grillabend ... mit lecker Zucchini, Maiskolben, Hühnchenbrust, Rippchen und lecker Steaks ... und dazu natürlich ein kühles 

 

Noch 1 Schipptag und die entsprechende Tiefe ist auch erreicht ... dannach gehts an die Rohrverlegungen ...

Schönen Freitag,

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

toll

... na dann kann es ja langsam losgehen, mit den schönen Arbeiten... da war'st ja richtig fleißig... sehr schön!

Doch demnächst ein regionales Teichertreffen bei Dir!?  - und nun aber *duck und wech*


----------



## blackbird (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 

​
großartige Leistung...  
Sieht toll aus. 
Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Jungs ... 

Morgen vorm Nachtdienst noch bissel schippen, mal sehen wie weit ich komme  
Das Wichtigste ist ... es ist Land in Sicht 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Tolle Leistung 

Jetzt gehts ans betonieren ...

tolltoll

Du schaffst das ... immer das Ziel vor den Augen haben


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Helmut,

das Betonieren ist erst am 20.06. 

Aber bis dahin gibts noch ne Menge Rohre zu verlegen 

Mandy


----------



## VolkerN (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

Klasse Leistung ! 

Ich bin zur Zeit noch beim Sammeln von Ideen fuer meinen Teich-Ver. 2.0  ...die Skizzen zu Beginn deines Threads hab ich mir als Planungshilfe gespeichert ...Einiges moechte ich so aehnlich realisieren wie du (Dimensionierung, BA, Skimmer usw.). 

Drum bin ich sehr gespannt wies bei dir weitergeht. 

...weiterhin viel Erfolg !


----------



## Nordic Wings (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

klasse Projekt, bitte unbedingt weiter berichten!!!tolloki

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Volker,

kein Problem, wenn es Dir hilft 

@Stefan,
na klar berichte ich weiter ... ich werd Euch mit Bildern beballern ... 

Aber was soll ich sagen, es könnte sein, dass das Schippen morgen ins Wasser fällt. Es regnet ohne Ende 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo!
@Mandy, sieht schon schön aus bei Dir...weiterhin viel Erfolg!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Walter,

Schön  na ich weiß ja nicht.
Unter schön stell ich mir doch was Anderes vor 

Aber es wird zumindest 

Da wollte ich heute doch noch schippen ... aber nach 3 Karren war der Container voll ... und geholt wurde der auch nicht pünktlich, also war das heute nix.
Naja, es kommt auch wieder ein neuer Tag 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.



Moonlight schrieb:


> Da wollte ich heute doch noch schippen ... aber nach 3 Karren war der Container voll ... und geholt wurde der auch nicht pünktlich, also war das heute nix.
> Naja, es kommt auch wieder ein neuer Tag



Wie? Schon wieder voll...? 
Fleißig, fleißig... 

Schöne Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na jetzt steht der 11. und ist hoffentlich der Letzte 
Mal sehen wenn der voll ist 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Fleissig ,fleissig ! 


> Na jetzt steht der 11.


Wat haste denn fürne Container genommen ? " Handels üblich " sind doch 5 m3 !
Wenn ihr doch aber den alten Teich um 11 x 5m3 = 55000 Liter erweitert kann ja der "Wannsee" bald einpacken ! 
LG Andre
"Mandy wir kommen ! :evil"


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee Andre, 

das sind 2Kubik Container. Einen Großen hätten wir nicht stellen können.
Dann wären wir nicht mehr auf unser Grundstück und die Nachbarin nicht mehr in ihre Einfahrt gekomemn.

Das hätte Ärger gegeben 

Ich schätze das der Teich so um die 35000l haben wird. Na mal sehen was dann die Wasseruhr sagt 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

interessantes Projekt was du (ihr) da am laufen habt.
Das wird bestimmt ein schönes neues zu Hause für eure süßen.
Und wenn du noch ein bissel weiter buddelst, kannste gleich noch ne Verbindung zu eurem Dorfanger machen 
Sollte ihr Hilfe beim Folie legen brauchen, sag Bescheid, dann komm ich gern mal kurz rüber und pack mit an, von Karow is es ja nicht soweit.

Gruß René
PS jetzt ist doch viel besseres Wetter zum Buddeln, zumindest nicht mehr so heiß, also ran an den Boden


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke rene, aber die verlegung der 2mm hdpe-folie macht ein fachmann


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
das geht ja gut voran. 
Ist dann auch wohl der letzte Kontainer Erde, der abgeholt werden muss.

Nur noch die paar Rohre verlegen und die paar Steine reinsetzen, dann kannst du in Ruhe auf den Beton warten. 

Bei mir war nach 1,3 m eigentlich nur noch Schiefer (Fels), da musste ich die Teicherhöhung kurzfristig planen.
Hat sich aber super gemacht, da man den Koi dann schon näher ist.

Hat der Regen in den letzten Tagen denn keine Probleme bereitet oder hast du auch mit Folie abgedeckt?


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> ... dann kannst du in Ruhe auf den Beton warten.



Also wenn ich auf den Beton warte, dann kann ich lange warten ... dann warte ich nächstes Jahr noch  Den machen wir mittels 2er Mischer selber.



Joerg schrieb:


> Hat der Regen in den letzten Tagen denn keine Probleme bereitet oder hast du auch mit Folie abgedeckt?



Ich habe nichts abgedeckt und es ist nix weiter passiert, außer dass sich auf dem Boden eine kleine Pfütze gebildet hatte. Aber die ist durch den Wind schon wieder verdunstet.
Ansonsten stehen die Wände wie ne 1. Nix weggespült oder ähnliches. 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mandy,
ich hab meinen letzten auch nur mit der Hand ausgegraben und den Beton für das Fundament der Mauer selber gemischt.
Hätte ich den Teich beim Bau damals nicht mit Baufolie abgedeckt, wäre er nun wohl etwas größer. 

Die ganzen 432 Schalsteine und Bodenplatte selber mit Beton zu füllen ist schon eine Herrausforderung. :shock
Ich hoffe du weißt warum du dich auf so was einlässt. (Weißt du aber schon )

Beim nächsten Versuch wird bei mir sicher ein Bagger kommen und so ein Rüssel, der den Beton einfüllt. 
War letztes Jahr schon in Planung aber musste leider erst mal verschoben werden. 

Wünsche dir die Motivation für die letzte Runde.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ähm ... Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe meine Motivation schon des Öfteren um die Hausecke rennen sehen. Letztens rannte sie eiligst vom Grundstück, hat gedacht ich seh sie nicht  ... aber ich hab sie bisher immer wieder eingefangen bekommen 

Tja, dieser Herausforderung werden mein Mann und ich uns stellen ... geht ja auch nicht anders, wenn man Kosten sparen muß.
Mittlerweile kann mich nichts mehr schocken ... hoffe ich 

Na hätteste damals nicht abgedeckt, müßteste nicht noch mal bauen ... Kicher ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Wenn du noch gleichgesinnte Pärchen mit Motivation suchst, sollten Sven und Claudia gut geeignet sein.
Der Teich ist letztendlich auch komplett mit HDPE Folie ausgekleidet worden.
Ihren gemeinsamen Wahnsinn haben die auch so schön dokumentiert.
Hab mich schon zwei mal auf dem IK Treffen mit ihnen unterhalten dürfen. 

Das wegspülen wäre ganz gut gewesen. Einige von den lockeren Flachwasserzonen habe ich aber zwischenzeitlich schon entsorgt.
2 Seiten Mauer, 1 Seite schon nachträglich verbessert - rate mal was als kleines Projekt für den Sommer ansteht.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ne Teichvergrößerung?

Mandy


----------



## b4b44be7 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mein Gott !!
Seit gestern hier neu und beim Stöbern weiss ich nicht, ob das alles eine gute Idee ist / war.
Ich möchte demnächst eine 1000 l - Nussschale versenken und einen gemütlichen Bachlauf "drantütteln".
Wenn ich mir Eure Bilder und deren Historie ( i.d.R. 3-4 Teiche im Lauf der Jahre ) so ansehe, bin ich beinahe versucht es gleich ganz sein zu lassen!
Erschreckte Grüße von der Neuen.
Gruß & vieeeel Durchhaltevemögen
Gaby


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Gaby,

jeder fängt mal klein an:







 das ist ein 90 Liter Mörtelkübel gewesen, der war 3 Jahre lang "*der ultimative Teich*"

und irgendwann findet man dieses super *Forum *und dann fängt man an zu überlegen   - fang einfach mal mit 1000 litern an - und wenns Fragen gibt sind wir alle ja auch noch da.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Gaby,



b4b44be7 schrieb:


> Mein Gott !!



So hat mich auch noch keiner angesprochen  ... 



b4b44be7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Eure Bilder und deren Historie ( i.d.R. 3-4 Teiche im Lauf der Jahre ) so ansehe, bin ich beinahe versucht es gleich ganz sein zu lassen!



Du mußt das Positiv sehen. Auch ich habe mal mit 250l angefangen, dann kamen 3500l, dann 14700l und jetzt reichts aber auch 
Paß mal auf, wenn Du Gefallen dran findet und vor Allem vielleicht auch noch Fische lieben lernst, dann finden wir in paar Jahren auch Deinen Teichumbau hier 



b4b44be7 schrieb:


> Gruß & vieeeel Durchhaltevemögen



Danke, das habe ich ...

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallöle
[OT]





> und jetzt reichts aber auch


Mandy !!!
Blackbird sein 8500 Liter AQ im Haus ist doch noch eine Ausbaustufe !
Und komm jetzt nicht Du hast kein Platz dafür . Ein AQ-bauer hat damals zu mir gesagt "Du hast doch ein Doppelbett im Schlafzimmer ! Schmeiss dein Partner raus ! Wirst Du über kurz oder lang sowieso machen ! Warum nicht gleich ? "[/OT]
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

[OT][/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So Leute,

heute Vormittag vorm Nachtdienst hatte ich noch etwas Muse und habe den Filterkeller fertig geschachtet. 

   

Das Abflußrohr vom Haus liegt jetzt frei und kann mit 2 Y-Rohrstücken modofizeiert werden.

 

Das "Revisionsrohr" für einen möglichen Spiraleinsatz wird mit dem Anschluß nach oben eingesetzt und erhält für einen geraden Abschluß noch ein Winkelstück.
Mein Y-Stück wird seitlich eingebaut.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Problem. es war nie vorgesehen, dass das Abflußrohr im Filterkeller steht. Wir sind immer davon ausgegangen, dass das Rohr außerhalb verläuft. Nun kommen 1 Rohr vom Filterteil mit Helix, 1 Rohr vom Pflanzenfilter und 1 Rohr von den 2 Filteranlagen.

 

Immerhin zeigt ja das Y-Stück zum Haus (auf dem Bild nach links) und die Rohre kommen von der anderen Seite.
Was hieße, ich muß mit Rohren einen riesen Bogen machen 
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die verlegen kann ohne mir die ganze Kammer mit Rohren zu zu bauen?

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy
Das mit den Bogen durch die ganze Kammer hab ich zwar nicht verstanden  (Meinst bestimmt wegen der Flussrichtung und den ganzen Bögen auf dem Kammerboden !?)Aber kannst du den Abzweig (Y -Dingens) nicht wie den Anderen an der Seitenwand hochstellen ?
Oder geht das wegen der "Auslaufhöhen" der angeschlossenen Geräte nicht ?
Und dann noch !
Du weist aber schon ,das du mit den Anschluss unter der Flutebene bist !? (Bordsteinkannte )Hier ist eine Rückstauklappe einzuplanen ! Wenn nämlich der Abfluss mal verstopfft ist drückt die KAKA  am tiefsten Punkt heraus = Filterkammer ! Wenn du dann eine Rückstauklappe einbaust kannst den anderen Abzweig ,für den Spiraleinsatz, weglassen da man auch an der RST-klappe reingehen könnte !
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Andre, es wird doch alles per Zugschieber abgesperrt, da kommt nix hoch 

Im Prinzip hast Du es richtig verstanden ... die Flußrichtung.
Die Rohre kommen genau entgegen der Flußrichtung an. Das heißt, alle von recht ankommenden Rohre müssen via Bögen in die Flußrichtung zurückgeführt werden. Und das nimmt viel Platz weg, will ja nicht unbedingt 45° Bögen nehmen.

Wenn ich auch dieses Y-Stück nach oben drehe, dann müssen alle Rohre vom Boden hochgeführt werden. 
Reicht dann überhaupt der Wasserdruck um den Dreck rauszuspülen?

Mandy
Da bin ich mir etwas unsicher.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



> dann müssen alle Rohre vom Boden hochgeführt werden.


Nee das kannst nicht machen , Selbst wenn da genügend Wasser (Druck) durchgeht setzt sich immer wieder etwas an der Rohrsohle ab und so wächst das Rohr langsam zu !!!
Nen Zugschieber kannst schon nehmen, was ( wie ) soll dann aber Wasser von CS3 *Überlauf *usw abfliesen können ? 
Ne RST-klappe geht halt automatisch auf wenn Wasser von der richtigen Seite (Flussrichtung ) kommt und schliesst halt automatisch wenn Wasser von der verkehrten Seite kommt ! Ist wie eine Schwingtür halt nur in eine Richtung ! 
LG Andre
Hab ich noch gefunden !


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Der US III hat keinen "Überlauf" nur einen Schmutzablauf wo von hause ein 75er Zugschieber eingeklebt ist.
Bei den 2 Filtern seh ich kein Problem, die stehen doch erhöht, also läuft der Dreck bergab.

Mal sehen ob ich das zeichnerisch besser hinbekomme. Aber dafür brauch ich etwas Zeit ... und ich bin doch auf Arbeit ... mal sehen ob man sie mir läßt 

mandy


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So, auf die Schnelle ...

 

Ne Idee? Wo soll diese Klappe rein? Gibts die im Baumarkt (hatte so was nicht gesehen)?

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi,

nur mal so als Anmerkung:

Zugschieber bleiben *niemals* zu 100% dicht!!

Hatte gerade selbst das Problem und täglich ca. 450L Wasserverlust....................


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ok dann hat der CS 3 kein Abfluss aber die anderen Filter schon Oder ?
Hab mal ne Skizze gemacht ! 
 
Wenn hier der Zugschieber zu ist kann nichts was dahinter liegt abfliesssen , egal wie hoch es auch ist !
LG Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



> Aber dafür brauch ich etwas Zeit ...



Ging doch schnell !
Hier mal deine Skizze mit Anmerkung !


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Okay, Danke Andre 
Muß ich mal schauen wo ich so was her bekomme.

Mandy


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...rohr+rückstauklappe&_sacat=See-All-Categories

oder da vielleicht 

http://adresse.gelbeseiten.de/12320...in=/sanitaerinstallationen/ahrensfelde,,16356


----------



## Mathias2508 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,
meine Idee zu  deinem Problem mit dem Abzeig,wäre die,das du den Abzweig in Flussrichtung umdrehst und an den stumpen Rohrenden eine Überschiebmuffe rüberschiebst.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Häää???  

Sorry Mathias ... aber das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Was soll ich umdrehen? 

Diese Überschiebmuffe ist eh eingeplant, da ich das Abwasserrohr zersägen muß und zwangsläufig zwei Rohrenden aneinender stoßen.
Mir wäre ja so eine aus Gummi lieber gewesen ... aber die gibts in den Baumärkten nicht mehr ... wurden ausgelistet 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,




> ... so eine aus Gummi ...


 
meinst du sowas ==> http://www.teich-center.com/index.php?cName=gummi-verbinder-manschetten-gummi-manschette-muffe


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja genau Mitch. 
So was hätte ich gerne genommen, aber die gibt es nicht mehr in 110 zu 110.
Sind überall ausgelistet worden.

Ich glaube ich muß es sehen wenn es soweit ist (wie immer  ) Vielleicht nehmen die Bögen doch keinen so großen Platz weg.
Allerdings diese Rückschlagklappe fällt wohl aus. Die ist zu groß und paßt nicht an die von Andre angegebene Stelle. Ich hab da nur paar cm Platz 
Da werde ich mich wohl aif die Zugschieber verlassen müssen ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
das mit der Abwasserleitung im Teich kann gut gehen, ist aber so nicht ganz sicher.
Läuft die dann direkt in die Kanalisation?


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

ich hab mir auch was dazu  überlegt,  ob das mit den Höhen klappen könnte,

nur mal so als Idee organge = KG  grau = HT


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Du meinst also Filter und PF+Helix nicht in 1 Rohr, sondern 2 separate Y-Teile ... und dann direkt im Abflußrohr den Revisionsschacht ...
Keine schlechte Idee.

Nur so als Frage, ich kenne mich mit den Revisionsschächten/-klappen nicht aus ... aber ist das dann kein Verstopfungsrisiko? Wir hatten letzten Herbst schon eine Verstopfung.
Das auf dem Bild ersichtliche Knie ist abgesackt (wenn man schon mal ne Firma ran läßt) und dort hat sich alles gestraut. 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi,

da sollte mal Andre was dazu sagen, der kennt sich doch mit dem Zeugs gut aus.


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,
Überschiebmuffen in der Gr.DN100 (KG)gibt es in jedem gut sortierten Baustoffhandel.Wenn sie dort auch noch eine gute Tiefbauabteillung haben,bekommst du die Gummimuffen,die du suchst dort auch.
Allerdings hätte ich mit den Gummimuffen ein wenig bedenken,wegen der Schraubschellen.Deshalb würde ich lieber eine KG Überschiebmuffe nehmen.Ich mach heute mal ein Bild in der Firma wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Morgen all


> den Abzweig in Flussrichtung umdrehst


Nee nee ! 
Wenn du den umdrehst können die "Schiffe in den Abzweig fahren " (GW*S*) und vertsopfen das Ganze erst recht !
Gummimuffe ? Wieso ? Zu teuer und Schlauchschellen im Erdreich Nee !
Rückstauklappe ! Die an die Stelle wie Mitch es sagt, sichert nur zur Strasse ab ! Verstopfung dahinter und "Schiffe" aus dem eigenen Haus fahren in der Filterkammer ! Die RST kannst du auch erst nach der Umlenkung (diverse Bögen ) setzen 
LG Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Keine Ahnung ?
Natürlich das hier so !
 
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallöle,

hab gestern das schöne Wetter und den freien Tag genutzt um weiter zu buddeln.

Also eigentlich dachte ich ja, der Boden wäre schon Plan ... denkste. Das Nivelliergertät erzählte mir vorgestern Abend ich muß ab Teichhälfte noch auf einer Seite bis zu 15cm runter :evil
Na gut, das irrt sich nicht ... also Schippe raus, neuer Container bestellt und gewartet, gewartet und gewartet ... und was soll ich Euch sagen ... vom Warten ist das Erdreich nicht planer geworden 
So'n Mist aber auch ... nur der Container war voll und die versprochene Abholung vorm Mittag wurde nix :evil
Also habe ich mir die Mittagszeit mit einem Vögelchen vertrieben, das in einen meiner Wasserbottiche gefallen und klitschnass war. Bloß gut in dem Bottich war noch ein Pflanzkorb und der guckte mit dem Rand raus ... sonst wäre der Kleine ertrunken.
Also Piepmatz erst in der Hand und dann auf dem Finger rungelaufen bis die Federn trocken waren. Zum Dank wurde ich dann auch noch beschissen 
Nach dem Fotoshooting habe ich den Kleinen auf einen Zweig meiner __ Birke gesetzt ... und nach 3Stunden war er weg. Übrigens, der Bottich ist jetzt leer ...

     

Nachdem dann nun irgendwann der Container geholt und getauscht war, ging es weiter.
BA's und die Rohrschächte gebuddelt.
Allerdings war es dann schon wieder 17,30Uhr und ich hatte keine richtige Lust mehr. Hab noch vorsichtshalber die "BA-Rohre" mit Adheseal verklebt und dann war Feierabend.

    

   

Mal sehen ob ich morgen weiter mache oder ob ich die Baumärkte abklappere wegen preiswerten Zement. Das Zeug ist ja richtig teuer geworden ... 20Kilo 2,50Euro ... die __ spinnen doch die Römer.
Früher gabs einen 40Kilo Sack für 1,99Euro ...

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.
Schaut sehr gut aus!



Hast Du wenig Steine im Boden, sieht schön grade und glatt aus?
Weißt Du, was für ein Vogel das war - konnte noch nicht __ fliegen, oder? 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Tim,

ich vermute das ist eine junge Blaumeise gewesen. Da alle Blaumeisen bereits seit 2 Wochen ausgeflogen sind, nehme ich an es war ein Ästling ... hat so mit dem Kopf im Gefieder ab und zu mal einen lauten Piepser von sich gegeben. Wahrscheinlich damit Mama und Papa wissen wo er ist.
Ob er "richtig" __ fliegen kann, weiß ich nicht, der arme Kerl war ja bis zum Hals nass 
Aber ich denke mal schon das er so bischen fliegen konnte, sonst wäre er ja nach paar Stunden nicht weg gewesen 

Direkt im Boden sind kaum noch Steine, dafür ist das Lehm und ich habe mir fast einen abgebrochen das harte getrocknete Zeug weg zu bekommen.
Aber ich habe es Stückchen für Stückchen abgekratzt und jetzt habe ich eine relativ gleichmäßige plane Fläche bekommen 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi nochmal...


Moonlight schrieb:


> ...ich vermute das ist eine junge Blaumeise gewesen...



Dann hätte ich die gerne - und viele ihrer Kolleginnen - die sollen nämlich sehr gut gegen die Miniermotten sein, die sich ab und an an unserer __ Kastanie gütlich tun...

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das hätteste eher sagen sollen, dann hätte ich das der kleinen Meise verklickert ... aber nun ist sie weg 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So, heute habe ich die Rohre von den 2 BA's provisorisch eingebaut.
Die 2 müssen nochmal richtig eingeschlämmt werden ...  außerdem fehlt da noch Sand ...

Aber zumindest kann man sich vorstellen wie es in etwa aussieht 

     

Ich komme lngsam in Zeitnot ... Samstag muß ich den Zement (1,5Tonnen) bestellen, bezahlen und liefern lassen.
Montag das Gleiche mit 4 Tonnen feinen Kies ... Dienstag muß eingekauft werden und Mittwoch ist betonieren  angesagt.

Ach Scheibenkleister ... wann mach ich das mit den Rohren zu Ende und wann mach ich die Matten rein 

Ich kaufe einfach noch einen Tag Zeit ... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

...schaut gut aus Mandy...da hast du ja noch ein volles Programm für nächste Woche...:smoki



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich kaufe einfach noch einen Tag Zeit ...
> 
> Mandy


 
...und wenn du das hinbekommst, dann sage mir wie das geht... (Frei-)Zeit kann ich auch immer mehr gebrauchen


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,
kauf bitte für mich ein paar Tage mit, vieleicht kriegen wir Mengenrabatt


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ach Leute ... wenn das so einfach wäre ... 
Immer nur auf 180° laufen geht auf Dauer auch nicht gut 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Immer nur auf 180° laufen geht auf Dauer auch nicht gut



Hi Mandy, drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du alles gut hinkriegst! 
Hast schon ein riesengroßes Stück Arbeit geschafft, den Rest schaffst Du auch noch!
Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin, dass ich die Rohre gestern noch richtig eingesandet habe.
Seit 1Stunde schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Allerdings schienen bei dem 1 Rohr doch noch Hohlräume zu sein ... naja, die haben sich jetzt auch zugesetzt 

   

Der Teich füllt sich langsam und die Wände geben stellenweise langsam nach :evil

 

Der lehmige Teichboden sammelt das Wasser und wird die nächste Zeit nicht begehbar sein :evil
Aber einen Frosch scheint das nicht zu stören 

 

Kann nicht mal Jemand den regen abstellen???

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> I
> Kann nicht mal Jemand den regen abstellen???
> 
> Mandy



Warte kurz......ich schnippse mit den Fingern...... schon erledigt!


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Zacky ... jetzt hast aufgehört und die Sonne kommt durch 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Leute,

Gestern wurde alles fertig gemacht ... so dass ich den heutigen Tage für andere Dinge (Sonnen, mit den Koi baden etc.) nutzen kann ...

Und Moooorgen ... ich darf noch nicht dran denken ... gehts 6Uhr Morgens los. Kinder fertig machen, verhauen und aus dem Haus in Richtung Schule werfen, Frühstücken und halb 8 kommt der erste Helfer
Gg. 8.30Uhr ist dann hoffentlich der Letzte da und dann kanns los gehen.

Die 4Tonnen Sand /Kies wurden gestern geliefert ... und die 1,5Tonnen Zement am Samstag.

   

Die Stahlmatten wurden gestern geschnitten, verlegt und verknüppert. Ach ja, am Sonntag Abend hatte ich die 160er Bögen noch etwas einbetoniert ... nicht dass die sich beim Matten verlegen verdrehen. Aber alles lief glatt ...

 

Und weil die Sonne so ballerte und es am Mittwoch ja nicht besser sein soll, haben wir noch das Sonnensegel aufgespannt ... sonst brauch ich morgen nen RTW/NAW ... Diagnose: Sonnenstich ... 

 

Drückt bitte die Daumen, dass morgen alles nach Plan verläuft und wir das auch schaffen. Das Wetter sollte nicht zu heiß sein, aber auch nicht regnen ... und die Baumaterialien sollen auch reichen. Übrig wäre kein Thema, aber nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn wir feststellen ... es reicht nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Schaut sehr gut aus 

Wird schon schief gehen  ... morgen 

Aufs viele trinken bei der Hitze nicht vergessen ... paar 6-Packs Mineralwasser noch kaufen ?


----------



## blackbird (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 
scheint ja alles bestens vorbereitet zu sein. 

Daumendrücken: wird gemacht! 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

ich drück auch mit 

aber so professionell und gut durchgeplant, wie du das bisher angegangen bist, wirds bestimmt klappen


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Leute 

Wasser haben wir schon ausreichend besorgt ... morgen Früh geht mein Gatte noch schnell frische Schrippen und frisches Hack für das deftige Frühstück und ausreichend Energie holen ... und dann kanns los gehen ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

hast du auch an eine gute beschallung gedacht? 

du weißt ja, mit musik geht alles besser!  

 


zumindest die nachbarn würden sich freuen


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Kein Problem ... wenn Bedarf an Beschallung besteht, wird das Radio aus der Küche raus geholt.
Nur ich denke mal, an den Mischern wird man nicht viel hören ... die haben ihre eigene Musik 

Mandy


----------



## Ramera (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

na dann wünsche ich auch mal gutes gelingen und tolles wetter, auf das die fischlis in den neuen teich einzihen können

glg

Ramera


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Wird schon , dein Projekt ! Ich drück dir die Daumen für Morgen ! 
Ich weis bloss nicht ? Es soll doch heut abend noch regnen ?!? Dran gedacht ?
Viel Erfolg !
LG Andre


----------



## walter27 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy!
Alles Gute für Morgen! Es wird viel zu tun sein, hoffe das Wetter wird auch mitspielen und alles klappt bestens.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Connemara (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Viel Glück und gutes Gelingen...bin auf die Bilder und das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Bischen regen,so wie gestern, macht nichts   danke leute . . . bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

...ich wünsche Dir heute viel Glück und viel Spaß beim betonieren...mit dem Wetter hast Du ja Glück... (muss leider arbeiten)


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Glück? is nich dein ernst. ich bin fast ersoffen in der grube. jetzt bin ich durchnässt, voll beton, fix und fertig und ich friere. geh in die wanne und verabschiede mich schon mal. heute gibts nüscht mehr.  wobei, hab mir eben einen thread mit holz angeschaut und als entschädigung für meine plaggerei so was von herzhaft gelacht . . . das glaubt ihr nicht . . .


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

dann auf in die wanne und relax, das hast du dir verdient 

aber morgen wollen wir dann fotos sehen von eurer schufterei 

 ein holzthread? muss ich mal gucken gehen...


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...........thread mit holz angeschaut und als entschädigung für meine plaggerei so was von herzhaft gelacht . . . das glaubt ihr nicht . . .


----------



## blackbird (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...ich bin fast ersoffen in der grube. jetzt bin ich durchnässt, voll beton, fix und fertig und ich friere. geh in die wanne und verabschiede mich schon mal. heute gibts nüscht mehr.



Du hast Dich hoffentlich ein bisschen erholen können! 
Hat sich die gestrige Mühe gelohnt und Du bist mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden? 

Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Tim,

mit der Bodenplatte bin ich halbwegs zufrieden. Den einen BA hab ich irgendwie nicht hundertpro gerade eingebaut, so war es schwierig zum BA konisch zuzulaufen. Aber ich hab ja 2 davon 
Aber ansonsten ist es okay ...

     

   

Verarbeitet haben wir 5 Tonnen Kies (mußten mittendrin nachordern) und 1,3Tonnen Zement ...
Betoniert wurde in 2 Etappen. Die erste war bis zur Stahlmatte und dann gings nach dem Essen weiter .... die Endschicht.
Einer der Helfer hatte kurz zuvor angerufen und wegen Krankheit (Dünnpfiff  ) abgesagt ... also haben wir das zu Viert gemacht.
Die 3 haben sich die Mischer und die Karren geteilt ... während ich in der Grube war und den Beton verteilt habe.
Ständig hat es geregnet ... einmal so stark, dass ich das Wasser mit dem Schlammsauger absaugen mußte.
Mal sehen ob der jetzt überhaupt noch geht :beten

Allerdings wäre es zu schön gewesen, wenn alles glatt abläuft, aber durch den über Nacht andauernden Regen ... ist eine Wand eingestürzt  :__ nase

     

Naja, wir lassen es liegen und beseitigen das erst, wenn wir dort angelangt sind. Erholt habe ich mich prima ... hab nicht mal Muskelkater ... 
Aktuell kann ich allerdings mit Links nichts mehr halten ... Fr. Dr. meinte einen Sehnenscheidenentzündung ... papperlapapp ... Montag gehts mit dem Steine setzten weiter ... ich muß fertig werden  

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy...

...schaut gut aus. Da habt ihr ja richtig im Akkord geackert. Respekt! 

Wieso sieht man jetzt deine BA nicht mehr? Auf dem einen Bild sind sie noch zu erkennen, auf den Letzteren nicht mehr. :? Du schreibst, dass du den Boden konisch gemacht hast!? Wieviel Neigung hast du denn jetzt in etwa drin und wie dick ist deine Platte geworden? Ansonsten straffes Programm gehabt und auch noch vor Dir.  Bis Montag solltest du Dich aber echt ausruhen, denn sonst wird das nix...


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

...hättest du mal da eine Bretterwand errichtet .....   - ach das war ja ne andere Baustelle ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy

Saubere  Arbeit.........komm uns aber jetzt nicht mit, Ups da waren ja noch die Bodenabläufe

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackbird (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.

Wer steht denn da im Beton...? 

Schaut doch prima aus, bis auf die eingefallene Wand natürlich.
Da habt ihr aber reichlich Material verarbeitet und schön glatt geworden ist es auch.

Die Bodenabläufe sind wohl genau bündig einbetoniert, oder? Man sieht noch etwas die unterschiedliche Färbung/Trocknung an den Stellen, denke ich.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nori ...

 

@ Zacky,

Die BA's sind ja mit Folie zugeklebt und da steht jetzt das graue Wasser. Hat doch vorhin erst aufgehört mit regnen. Warte mal bis Montag, dann wird man die wieder sehen. Spätestens wenn ich die Folie entfernt habe 
Neigung? Was weiß denn ich ... keine Ahnung ... einfach frei Schnauze 

@ Patrick,

uppsss, da waren ja noch die Bodenabläufe ... 

@ Tim,

na wer wird denn da, in so einer absolut unvorteilhaften Stellung, im Beton stehen ... 
Ich sehe ja aus wie ein Dreitalerpferd 

Ja die eingefallene Wand kotzt mich richtig an. Das Betonfundament vom Carport ist mit runter gekommen ... hoffentlich war es das jetzt mit dem Regen ... nicht dass die Stellfläche noch absakt. Dann können wir uns die Karten legen 
Die BA's sind bündig aber eben etwas tiefer als der Rest ... wie in einem schwachen Trichter. Die unterschiedliche Färbung ist 1. die unterschiedliche Trockung ... und 2. die ollen Regenpfützen 

Jetzt wäre trockenes Wetter so um die 20°C schön.

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ach, das sieht nur so aus und ich dachte noch die hat aber lange Beine

Und wenn es weiter absack ,gibt es ja einen Grund den Teich gleich zu erweitern
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy...

Wie sieht's bei Dir aus? Habt ihr gestern bei dem gelegentlichen Mistwetter Steine gestellt? Melde Dich mal, ist schon wieder 5 Tage her, von deinem letzten Beitrag in diesem Thema.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

na mandy wird an der bretter-innenverkleidung basteln


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee, ich bastel an keiner Verkleidung.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich heute Morgen gg. 9Uhr die Baudoku aktualiesiert ... aber ich muß mit Entsetzen feststellen ... es ist nix mehr da :shock

Okay, dann gibts die Bilder, aber auf viel Text hab ich keinen Bock mehr.

Zuerst mußte der Teich entleert werden. Es stand ca. 5cm hoch das Wasser drin. Hatte ja die ganze Nacht geregnet ...
Dann wurden die Steine gestellt, wobei meine Aufgabe der Feinschliff, sprich das Ausrichten gewesen war.
Insgesamt haben wir (mein liebster pensionierter Arbeitskollege hat auch wieder mit geholfen  ) 3 Reihen Steine gestellt und davon 1,5 mit Beton verfüllt. Und zum Schluß gabs noch frisch Gegrilltes ... lecker ... 

Und das bescheidene Wetter konnte der Motivation keinen Abbruch tun 

     

     

     

 

Heute hab ich die Fläche von der trockenen Filterkammer plan gemacht und mit Stahlmatte ausgelegt. Morgen wird dort die Bodenplatte gegossen. Aber Bilder gibts erst wenn die Bodenplatte fertig ist.
Aktuell warte ich jetzt auf weitere 4Tonnen Kies ... ich warte schon seit 9Uhr  wie immer ...
Mehr mache ich heute nicht mehr ... meine Motivation hab ich vorhin vom Hof flitzen sehen ... mit Sack und Pack. Na soll se rennen. Heute hol ich sie auch nicht mehr zurück.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

...schaut supi aus...

Dann können sich Simon (Zaimon), Andre und ich, ja langsam auf die abschließenden Gartenbauarbeiten vorbereiten... (jaaa, auch das habe ich gelesen...) ich freu mich, noch 3 Wochen dann habe ich auch Urlaub...und dann los


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Zacky schrieb:


> Dann können sich Simon (Zaimon), Andre und ich, ja langsam auf die abschließenden Gartenbauarbeiten vorbereiten... (jaaa, auch das habe ich gelesen...) ich freu mich, noch 3 Wochen dann habe ich auch Urlaub...und dann los



In 3 Wochen? Da ist meiner schon wieder zu Ende ... und ich könnte wahrscheinlich noch welchen im Anschluß zur Erholung brauchen.
Den Garten könnt ihr auch bearbeiten wenn ich nicht da bin 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

 hab ich was verpasst, wann soll ich in Richtung Berlin anreisen?

Mandy, das mit lang schreiben, und dann ist der Text weg kenne ich, 

Die Admins und Mod´s sollten mal über die Funktion nachdenken, die den schon eingegebenen Text speichert, das ggf. einzubauen, kenn ich aus einem andern Forum so... habe mich auch schon öfter geärgert..

bei mir war es gestern auch wieder nur am regnen bin gerade am auspumpen.. totales Aprilwetter


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo all
@ Mandy
Sieht gut aus , DAS WIRD !
@ Simon


> Die Admins und Mod´s sollten mal über die Funktion nachdenken, die den schon eingegebenen Text speichert, das ggf. einzubauen


Nimm doch einfach bei grösseren Textpassagen ein Schreibprogramm !
Da kannste den Text doch zwischen speichern ! Wenn´s nicht kompatibel ist , markier doch den Text mir rechts - klick der Maus und hier dann einfach einfügen ! Geht prima !
@ nochmal Mandy
Gartenbearbeitung :
Graben, kann ich ! Rasen mähen ,kann ich ! Hecke schneiden ,kann ich !..............gut anleiten !!


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja klar geht das, aber im ersten Moment denkt man da ja nicht dran..  und dann ist alles weg..

kenne das so aus einem anderen Forum und da klappt das gut .. 

wenn ich zB. mitm apfeltelefon schreibe, muss dann auch nichts mehr zwischengespeichert werden..

also mach ich mir mal´n Zettel, bei längeren Texten, -vorschreiben 


Mandy, ich wünsch dir trockenes Wetter, am Wochenende hoffentlich über 20° !!!


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Der text war beim schreiben nicht weg. war alles okay. hab die bilder hochgeladen und eingefügt und alles abgeschickt. war auch drin . . . direkt unter zackys gedrängel . . . grins. und beim nächsten besuch war nix mehr da wer weiß wo der beitrag rumschwirrt. also andre,zum rasen mähen brauch ich dich nicht . . . ist ja nicht mehr viel rasen da. eine gartengestaltung wäre prima


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Gartengestaltung ? Mach´s mal hiermit ! Macht richtig Spass !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34135


----------



## Frankia (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy

was lange währt wird endlilch gut..................

Super, was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast, bzw. in die Erde gebuddelt hast, 
Mit *dem* Neubau werden dann auch die kleinen Kleinigkeiten und Probleme endlich der Vergangeheit angehören.............
und das Hobby macht noch mehr Spass......

Hast du 2 BA eingeplant ??


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey reinhold, na klar sind 2 abläufe eingebaut  heute hat die baustelle geruht, statt dessen waren wir mit unserem sohn (tochter ist ja mit oma+opa in ungarn) im spaßbad. war toll. allerdings frage ich mich langsam wie lange ich das noch durchhalte. kann nachts vor schmerzen kaum noch schlafen. wie ich das meiner chefin beibringe,das ich in 3wochen nicht diensttauglich bin, weiß ich auch noch nicht  schöne ******* . . . kann nichts mehr halten


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mandy war es heute bei dir auch so drückend warm? 
wenn man heute was gemacht hätte wäre sofort Wasser den Rücken runtergelaufen, bevor man umfällt..  
Haste Schmerzen in der Hand oder noch woanders?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy 



> schöne ******* . . . kann nichts mehr halten



das mit deinem  Leiden ,tut mir echt  leid.

Schau mal hier ,dort kannst du dich informieren und die können dir sicher helfen

http://www.frauen-blasenschwaeche.de/

Gruss aus der Pfalz ,de Hanebambel


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

patrick!


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@mandy: oje, hast dich doch ein wenig übernommen :? gute besserung! :knuddel


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja ja so eine Scheidenentzündung kann einen ganz schön aus dem Rennen nehmen .
Kühlen und nicht bewegen.
Oh Gott, bin ich froh das ich des im moment net hab ,do kännt ich jo heit obend , gar kähn Schoppe hebe.
Gute besserung (klähner Tipp los die annere Schaffe)
Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sehr witzig Patrick ...  , es ist keiner weiter mehr da ... nur mein Mann und ich ... aber Danke ...

Danke Katja ... lt. Internet brauch das ca. 3Monate  ... na Prost Mahlzeit 

So, jetzt erst mal schnell das was wir Gestern gemacht haben. Die Bodenplatte für die trockene Filterkammer wurde gegossen (ca. 12cm stark).
Danach wurde auf 4 Steinreihen aufgemauert ... und mit Beton vergossen.
Zu guter Letzt hab ich noch im Inneren des Teiches eine Hohlkehle gezogen. Da habe ich keinen scharfen 90° Winkel nach oben, sondern einen runden Übergang.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich das bei strömenden Regen machen durfte, ist es ganz gut geworden. Dachte schon der Beton läuft davon ...

     

 

Ach ja Andre, danke für Deinen Besuch, schön das wir uns gestern mal treffen konnten ...  

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Haste Schmerzen in der Hand oder noch woanders?



Ja klar war es im Spaßbad drückend warm 

Linke Hand ... geht bis in den Oberarm hoch ...

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo liebe Mandy:knuddel

Was hast du den gemacht???


> Linke Hand ... geht bis in den Oberarm hoch ...


Kann ja ganz schön viel sein, vom Sehnenscheid bis Quetschung durch herrabstrürzende Flugzeuge.

Das du aber nicht weiter kommst durch deine Beschwerden ist ja doofrh

Wenn du nicht soweit wegwohnen würdest ,würde ich glatt helfen kommen

hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber starte doch mal eine "Hilfe für Mandysteich" Aktion
gibt bestimmt, einige in deiner nähe, die helfen würden
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das ist lieb gemeint ... aber laß mal ... das muß ich alleine schaffen. Kann ja eh nicht mehr schlimmer werden. Außerdem bin ich ein ganz fürchterlicher Bauherr :evil

Ich habe gar nichts weiter gemacht (außer gebaut). Das fing schon nach der Woche Schippen im April an ... und seit der Bodenplatte geht kaum noch was. Zumindest geht es einigermaßen wenn ich in der Arbeit bin. Schlimm wird's erst, wenn der Arm zur Ruhe kommt.
Komisch nur, dass ist das Einzige was mir weh tut. Kein Muskelkater, keine Rückenschmerzen wie so viele ... nur der linke Arm 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sorry, war ja nicht BÖSE gemeint.

Das ganze kenn ich aus der Zeit als wir noch Pferde hatten ,wenn wir zur Heuernte ,die Heuballen mit einer Heugabel bis 4meter hoch geworfen hatten,taten einen an Anfang auch die Unterarme  weh, total überlastet, einmal so stark das ich davon heute noch kleine Knoten auf der Sehne hatte,die sieht man sogar, wenn ich die Hand auf und zu mache.

Ruh deinen Arm aus, sonst kann das dauerhafte Schmerzen geben,an besten in eine Schlaufe oder mit einer Binde, beide Arme  an Körper fixieren ,dann kommt man nicht auf die Idee sie zu benutzen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## blackbird (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy. 

Sie toll aus! Kannst ordentlich stolz sein, auf das, was Du/Ihr da bislang auf die Beine gestellt habt!
Vielen Dank für Deine Bilder und Doku - macht Spaß zu lesen und auf die (kurze) Entfernung mit zu erleben. 

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und noch genug Durchhaltevermögen für die Fertigstellung. 

Liebe Grüße von um die Ecke.

Tim


----------



## Sandra1976 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy, 
auch wenn dir mein Zuspruch zu eurem tollen Projekt bei deinen Schmerzen wenig hilft, ihr habt hier echt einen genialen Teich am bauen. Und aufgeben und andere machen lassen, geht gar nicht.
Hab mich da auch eher weniger geschont 
@ Patrick, sei mal nicht so frech, sonst bekommst du das nächste mal wenn du bei uns bist eine Fanta (warm) und keine Autofahrer Schorle..
Weißt ja nur Spaß:__ nase
Weiter gehts und nicht aufgeben, wird Klasse.
Gruß Sandra aus der Vorderpfalz


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Arrme Mandy, gute Besserung.

Der einzige Trost: Wenn Du fertig bist mit dem Neubau, kannst den Arm ins kühle Wasser hängen lassen. Das wird soooooooo schön!


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy


> beide Arme an Körper fixieren



Da solltet ihr beide euch aber auskennen , du und dein Mann ! 
Aber ick kann dir sagen wat dit is ! Dit war der eingesprungene , gedrehte Futterwurf mit ausgewogener Tauchfahrt ! 

Gute Besserung ! Dit hät ick fast verjessen !


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Patrick K schrieb:


> ... beide Arme  an Körper fixieren ,dann kommt man nicht auf die Idee sie zu benutzen.



Okay, aber nur wenn Du mich fütterst und mir den Hintern abwischst 

Danke Leute ... für die Seele hilft das wirklich 

Mal schauen wie weit wir morgen kommen. Geplant ist das Setzen der ersten Steinreihe im Filterkeller, damit die Bodenplatte für den Helixbereich gegossen werden kann.
Allerdings müssen da vorher noch Rohre verlegt werden ... (Helix-Kammer BA und Pflanzenfilter BA).

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@ Sandra 
[OT]Ich bin immer so wenn ich Weisherbstscholle trinke,deswegen bekomme ich zuhause immer Rieslingscholle[/OT]

@Mandy

Ruh deine Arme aus und nix weiter, weiter ,du könntest ernste dauerhafte probleme  bekommen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
das hat doch alles bisher so toll geklappt. 
Körperliche Arbeit (zumindest ungewohnte) kann schon mal Teile überbeanspruchen.
Ich hatte auch schon ein gebrochenes rechtes Handgelenk, Dienstuntauglich was das leider immer noch nicht.
Man kann ja auch nur mit der linken Hand seinen Dienst noch verrichten.

Das wird schon wieder, wenn die den Arm etwas schonst. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Frankia (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

tolle Arbeit, wünsche Dir Gute Besserung...........................


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

erst mal gute Besserung.
Ich hoffe der Sturm erwischt euch nicht ganz so derb, zieht ja genau zu euch rüber^^

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na bisher gibts nur donner und blitz. . . nur alle meter mal ein tröpfchen.


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

ich hoffe dir gehts wieder besser. 

Kaum schaut man mal ein paar Tage ned so oft ins forum und dann das - Ihr seit ja fast fertig mit der Mauer   Chapeau! 

wie macht Ihr denn nun die Rohre im Filter 




ps:  bei heißem wetter ned so viel schuften


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin mitch, na fertig sind wir noch lange nicht. werden noch mal 4steinreihen. dann fehlt noch die helixkammer (ist heute dran), die stufe und der pflanzenfilter. ist schon noch ordentlich zu tun. aber wenns so weiter geht könnten wir in 1reichlichen woche fertig sein. juchhuuu . . . der regen hat aufgehört und die sonne kommt raus


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So, gestern wurde die Bodenplatte für die Helixkammer gemacht ... und noch Steine gesetzt ... und um 15Uhr haben wir Schluß gemacht.
Es war einfach zu heiß.

     

     

Dann gabs diese Nacht 03.19Uhr eine Gewitter vom Feinsten. Und als ich eben zum Teich raus kam ... och nööö. Da drin steht das Wasser und es ist Sonntag ... ich kann nicht abpumpen 
Aber die ersten Bewohner haben sich eingefunden ... 

     

 

Ach ja, und bei dem Gewitter vorgestern hab ich mich auch mal an paar bildern versucht. Gar nicht sooo schlecht nur mit ner normalen Diggi 

     

 

Mal sehen wie ich das Wasser raus bekomme :? Auf jeden Fall wird heute die Stufe so weit fertig gemacht, dass die am Montag betoniert werden kann ... 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag ...

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Meine Hochachtung 

Schaut ja schon super aus 

Wegen abpumpen ... 
Also bei uns wäre das kein Problem, eine Gartenpumpe zum gießen wäre auch net leiser ...


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Helmut,

ja so langsam kann man erkennen was es werden soll. Vorher war es nur ein Loch ... dann etwas mehr Loch und dann nur immer noch Loch 
Aber jetzt sieht es eher nach Keller aus ... wenigstens nicht mehr nach Loch 

Naja, die Gartenpumpe geht nicht ... dafür ist es zu wenig Wasser, die läuft zur Hälfte trocken.
Ich werde es mal mit einer Teichpumpe versuchen. Korb ab machen, einen Schlauch anschließen und den in die BA's hängen ... das müßte gehen.
Sonst mache ich das mit dem Schlammsauger ... aber der macht ja Krach wie ein Staubsauger ... das geht zum Sonntag nicht.

Mandy


----------



## alex.irmi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

hab auch teich gebaut hab am 16.5.2012angefangen


----------



## Frankia (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo mandy,

tolle Leistung.....................

was aus so einem dunklen Loch alles herauswachsen kann......

Das wird ein absoluter Spitzenkoi-Teich.....und dann noch genügend Platz für die Filtersysteme....... 



> Sonst mache ich das mit dem Schlammsauger ... aber der macht ja Krach wie ein Staubsauger ... das geht zum Sonntag nicht.



...da gibt es doch den übergesetzlichen Notstand - Rettung von Lebewesen......


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja Reinhold ... wem sagst Du das. Aus einem Loch wächst ein Teich. 

Ihr immer mit euren Übertreibungen. Ein Spitzenkoiteich wird das bestimmt nicht. Aber ein Schöner ... 
Mein Mann sagte gestern Abend  (als wir 19.39Uhr aufgehört haben) : wenn die Koi's aus dem Teich raus grinsen, ist aller Schmerz vergessen.
Ja klar ... und schon grinsen die Koi's aus dem Teich raus 

Hier noch schnell paar Bilder wie weit wir gekommen sind. 
Der Rücklauf über der Stufe wurde gestern verlelegt und die Stufe (Seerosenzone) wurde betoniert.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Steinsetzung auf Seerosenzone und der Pflanzenfilter  
Es wird ... eine Ende ist in Sicht ...  

     

   

Heute bekommen wir wieder einen Helfer ... aber so richtig weiß ich noch nicht was wir heute wie machen. Theoretisch gehts im Verbund mit dem Pflanzenfilter weiter... aber für den muß ich in Filterhöhe etwas buddeln ... aber weiter Richtung Stuge ... dort müßte ich aufschütten. Hmmm ... ich glaube da werden wir wohl eine kleine Verschalung machen müssen. Na mal schauen 

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen tag ...

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy

untertreib mal nicht.............



> Ein Spitzenkoiteich wird das bestimmt nicht. Aber ein Schöner ..


und wo liegt der Unterschied..............

hast du vor am rechten Rand des Betonstreifens noch Betonsteine aufzumauern, für die Seerosenzone ?
.................ohne Armierungeisen ??


----------



## blackbird (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 
wieder ein gutes Stückchen weiter, sieht prima aus. 

Baust Du mir auch so einen Koipool...? 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Reinhold, natürlich kommt da armierung rein. ohne geht gar nicht  übrigens, wir sind fast fertig. nur noch der pflanzenfilter,doch der wird schon wieder knifflig. morgen ist ruhetag . . . donnerstag gehts weiter.   ähm tim, ich würde dir helfen, aber bauen? nee. hast du überhaupt noch platz im garten?


----------



## blackbird (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> ähm tim, ich würde dir helfen, aber bauen? nee. hast du überhaupt noch platz im garten?



Naja, ein bisschen Platz ist noch. Ich will demnächst noch ein Gewächshaus haben, welches ich gerade skizziere/plane. Das soll die gleichen Abmessungen haben, wie der Würfel um die Terrasse, den wir noch bauen wollen, sobald ich wieder ein bisschen weniger arbeite.
Und dann haben wir immer noch ein paar Stellen, wo Rasen weg und Wasser hin könnte 

Na mal sehen...

Drücke deinen Händen die Daumen, dass der Tag Ruhe was nützt.

Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Frankia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy



> natürlich kommt da armierung rein. ohne geht gar nicht



ich dachte nur..............weil die normalerweise mit in den Betonstreifen einbetoniert werden und dann nach oben sichtbar sind...........


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Naja, ich habs wie reinhard gemacht. bodenplatte, steine gesetzt, löcher gebohrt und dann die armierung eingesetzt. ist wesentlich einfacher bei diesen bescheidenen steinen. die maße weichen bis zu 1cm ab. das einzig gute daran war wirklich der preis


----------



## nik (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

ich bin sehr beeindruckt!.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Frankia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,



> Naja, ich habs wie reinhard gemacht



jeeep........


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Der Teichbau liegt in seinen letzten Zügen ... bloß gut auch. So langsam können wir weder Beton noch Steine sehen.

Es stehen alle Steine ... es sind auch alle Steine befüllt ... es hat jeder Stein sein senkrechtes Moniereisen ... es gibt an fast jeder Ecke ein waagerechtes Moniereisen ... und da wir auf Grund der Höhe keinen Ringanker mehr machen wollten, hat der obere Steinrand einen kompletten Ring aus waagerecht gelegten und um die Ecke gebogenen Moniereisen erhalten.
Also an dem Teich fällt weder ne Wand nach innen oder nach außen ...

Heute will mein Mann die doch relativ großen Fugen noch schließen und begradigen und ich werde außerhalb des Teiches was tun.
Morgen beginnt die letzte Urlaubswoche und ich muß sagen ... in 2 Wochen (von der Bodenplatte mal abgesehen) haben wir den Teich hochgezogen ... nicht schlecht.

Und nun die Bilder ...

     

     

     

Und jetzt mal von oben ... ein ganz schöner Klopper ist das geworden ...

 

Montag bekommt der Pflanzenfilter noch seine schräge Platte und ich werde mal sehen wie weit ich komme, aber ich muß auch noch überall die Hohlkehlen ziehen ...
Am Dienstag kann ich mit meinem Folienverleger telefonieren und mal schauen wann er Zeit hat und das Wetter vor allem mitspielt.

Ach, da hätte ich doch fast was vergessen ... ich muß noch das Regenwasser abpumpen, sonst schwimmt dann man erster Fisch im Teich

Schönen Sonntag,

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

Hut ab, was du und Dein Mann, in der kurzen Zeit auf die Beine gestellt habt.
Hoffe, ihr habt nach dem Urlaub noch mal Urlaub und dann zum genießen.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Andi,

Wir haben nur noch bis 15.7. Urlaub ... dann müssen wir wieder arbeiten.
Also nicht wirklich Zeit zum Erholen 

Aber paßt schon ...

Mandy


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

mein lieber mann, das ist wirklich ein klopper! 

viel spaß dem, der ihn evtl. irgendwann in der zukunft rausreißen möchte 




großes kino eure leistung


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,



> in 2 Wochen (von der Bodenplatte mal abgesehen) haben wir den Teich hochgezogen ... nicht schlecht.



schon wieder eine Untertreibung.........

Ich kann euch nachfühlen..............
irgendwann kann man keine Steine, kein Beton. u.a. mehr sehen............

was ihr in zwei Wochen alles aus dem Boden gestampft habt und dann noch alles "Handarbeit"............


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy.


Moonlight schrieb:


> Der Teichbau liegt in seinen letzten Zügen ... bloß gut auch. So langsam können wir weder Beton noch Steine sehen...
> Und jetzt mal von oben ... ein ganz schöner Klopper ist das geworden ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erreichen dieses Meilensteins! 

Respekt. 
Sieht echt richtig toll aus. 

Deinen Händen geht's hoffentlich wieder dauerhaft besser.

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Reinhold 

Hab ich so untertrieben?! grins

Danke Tim 

Ich habe geschwollene Finger (sogenannte Salamifinger  ) und offene Fingerkuppen durch den Beton. Aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Fische ... 
Man könnte ja jetzt sagen: bis zur Hochzeit ist alles weg ... aber ich bin ja schon verheiratet 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy. 
Na dann: wiedermals und weiterhin gute Besserung!

Sind denn die Abmessungen weitestgehend so geblieben, wie auf Beitrag eins skizziert? 
Falls der Gesamtbau, wie ich aus Deinem ersten Beitrag verstanden habe, 4 * 5 Meter hat, wirkt er - finde ich - deutlich größer...

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Die Maße sind weitestgehend gleich geblieben. 
Innenmaß des Teiches 3,80m x 4,80m. Pflanzenfilter 0,50m x 0,45m x ca. 7m. Nur der Filterbereich ist komplett 50cm breiter geworden und der Trockenkeller noch zusätzlich 25cm tiefer. Das ist unserem Abwasserrohr und der eingestürzten Wand geschuldet. Aber überhaupt nicht schlimm 

Beim Teich habe ich genau drauf geachtet ... die Abdeckung muß doch passen 

Haben noch bischen was über 20Steine übrig ... und ich weiß schon was ich mit Einigen mache 
Eine Stufe auf der Längsseite 

Mandy


----------



## walter27 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du hast schon sehr viel gemacht und ich muss ganz ehrlich Sagen - ich bewundere Dich! Echt! Ich weiss was die Arbeit bedeutet, bin noch selber weiter am buddeln und hatte kaum Zeit für Forum erst heute wieder, denn Sonntag ist für mich Feiertag und Ruhetag.
Schönen Sonntag!
Grüße Walter


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,



> Man könnte ja jetzt sagen: bis zur Hochzeit ist alles weg



bei uns sagt man, bis  du *Oma* bist..............


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

wow, fast fertisch  saubere Arbeit die Ihr gemacht habt 



> Eine Stufe auf der Längsseite


 im Teich oder draußen zum leichter guggn


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Leute 

Mitch, natürlich draußen ... da muß ich mich mit meinem Hintern nicht so hoch quälen und das auf der Mauer Sitzen fällt wesentlich leichter.
Irgendwie ist der Teich höher gekommen als ursprünglich ausgerechnet.
Wer weiß ... wir haben noch nicht raus gefunden worin unser Denk- oder Rechenfehler lag.

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

lieber etwas höher, da hast du automatisch mehr Tiefe......
ich denke an den den Winter........

Machts du Folie rein ????......... geschweißt ...oder  ß


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ihr hättet nur tiefer graben müssen  , dann wäre der Rand jetzt ned so hoch  

ich denk das passt schon alles wie Ihr es gemacht habt


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Reinhold,

da kommt 2mm HDPE rein 

Nur wann weiß ich noch nicht. Das liegt daran, wenn der Folienverleger Zeit für meinen Teich hat. Aktuell flitzt er von Teich zu Teich ... und der viele Regen macht die Sache auch nicht besser 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Juchhuuu . . . wenns am wochenende nicht regnet,dann heißt es spätestens sonntag: wasser marsch! drückt bitte alle die däumchen,das es ab freitag trocken ist


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy 
Tolle Leistung von Euch !
Wieso am WE jetzt Wasser marsch ? Wann kommt bei dir der Folienschweisser ?
Oder hab ich das verpasst ? Hät ich mir gern angesehen !


----------



## blackbird (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mandy. 
Dann kommt der Folienmann am Samstag, ja? 
Freut mich, wenn es klappt. Drücke die Daumen wegen des Wetters!

Liebe Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hast nix verpaßt andre. wenn du zeit haste,kannst du mir bei dem anschluß an unser abwasserrohr helfen?  ja jetzt scheint es doch noch schnell zu gehen. hab vorhin mit dem verleger telefoniert und er kommt entweder freitag oder samstag. also ist spätestens sonntag wasser drin. aber wenn es regnet,fährt er gar nicht erst los  was heißt: es darf nicht regnen!


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Dit rechnet nich ! BASTA
Wenn Er ! es regenen lässt dann aber ! 
Freitag könnte ich vielleicht noch vorbei kommen ,so ca 15,00 Uhr ? Samstag geht leider nicht !
Schicke mir doch bitte mal ne PN mit ner Handynummer ! Wenn es so kurzfristig klappt muss man sehen wie man klar kommt !


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
ist doch toll geworden und die Schmerzen lassen sicher nach, wenn ihr wieder alleine in den Pool könnt.

2 Sachen fehlen mir noch.
An die Außenseite der Wände würde ich eine Dämmung machen oder innen wenns nicht anders passt.
Dort geht an die Luft viel Wärme im Winter verloren.

Das Foto von dem Teichfenster habe ich nicht gesehen, hast du da etwa an der falschen Stelle eingespart.
Die Wand ist hoch genug und es wäre sicher eines der Highlights gewesen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sag mal jörg, hast du im lotto gewonnen. . . teichfenster. . . tztztz. klar hätte ich gerne eins,nur das kostet noch mal so viel. dämmung außen kommt noch. alles nach und nach. erst mal ist das geld alle


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das mit der Dämmung ist vernünftig, hatte letztens ein Wärmebild von einem Teich gesehen,
die unisolierte Mauer war so richtig rot, die Oberflächenisolierung mit Styrodur sah gut aus.
Was hattest du denn für eine Abdeckung geplant, wo der Teich nun passend sein muss?

So teuer sind die Teichfenster auch nicht, wenn man einiges selber machen kann.
Hatte das ein paar mal gesehen und mir für den nächsten Umbau fest vorgenommen.
Mal sehn ob und wann es was wird. Sicher ist das schon eine extra Investition.


----------



## Frankia (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

ich würde außen auf jedenFall isolieren, das kostet nicht die Welt...............
du kannst 5 - 6 cm starkes Styrodur nehmen und ab Bodenhöhe ca. Plattenbreite (60 cm) nach untern (Boden) und auf jeden Fall den Teil, der über dem Boden, ist isolieren................

Und auf alle Fälle auch die Außenwände der Filterkammer...........

Habe bei mir die Filterkammer so isoliert und  trotz Dauerfrost von - 20 ° noch + 3 °  in der Kammer gehabt...................natürlich war auch der Deckel komplett isoliert........


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Die abdeckung sind doppelstegplatten. . . hatte ich schon 2winter drauf. dämmung nur ab erde,ringsrum ist alles eingeschlämmt und kein platz. geplant ist 6cm styropur für außendämmung mit 0,004 wärmeverlust. das paßt, hab mich beraten lassen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Doppelstegplatten sind gut, hab sie nur auf einem Teil des Teichs, der Rest ist mit Styrodur abgedeckt weil es deutlich günstiger ist und besser isoliert.
In Berlin hätte auch 3cm gereicht.


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

 Ich hab grad 12 Beiträge verschoben, die Mandys Baufred hier zerhäckseln 

Nur dieses Fragment war sinnvoll:


Patrick K schrieb:


> ...
> @ Mandy
> 60er Styrodur ist mehr als ausreichend    ,ich habe 40er als Abdeckung und wenn ich es früh genug drauf mache, hab ich den ganzen Winter mindest. 5°c im Teich
> 
> Gruss Patrick




Mensch Jungs, reisst Euch doch mal zusammen, ständig dieses OT-Geschnatter


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ach Christine ... das macht doch nichts solange es nicht böse gemeint ist oder unter die Gürtellinie geht 

Ich liebe meine Doppelstegabdeckung ... die hat es mir bereits seit 2 Wintern ermöglicht durch zu füttern.
Temperaturen bisher immer moderat ... und der Teich war nur 1,10m tief.
Aber jetzt ... grins

Ich laß mich überaschen 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So,es steht fest. es wird bis sonntag kein wasser im teich sein. der folienleger hat in anbetracht der witterung und der nassen wettervorhersage abgesagt  jetzt bin ich traurig. urlaub zu ende und teich nicht fertig


----------



## stony25 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

hast ihn nicht davon überzeugen können, dass es Samstag besser wird. Weiss ja nicht wie sensibel die Sache mit der Folienverlegung ist. Aber das Wetter schaut auch nächste Woche nicht besser aus

Naja, bei mir kommt morgen der Bagger, das wird wahrscheinlich eine Schlammschlacht im Garten.

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Joerg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
das mit dem Wetter tut mir Leid, war ja fast schon abzusehen.
Der kann ja auch mal kommen, wenn du Dienst hast, braucht normalerweise wenig Hilfe.

Mach halt den Rest fertig und warte ab. Dann heißt es bald Wasser marsch.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Bei regen und nässe kann nicht verschweißt werden . . . sonst wird die naht undicht. und durch dieses wissen hab ich ihn auch nicht versucht zu überreden. nichts ist schlimmer als ein undichter teich. naja, wird schon noch, eben etwas später als geplant


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Ist schon schade ! :?
Wenn es weiter regnet ,dann wär das eine Option oder so in der Art ! Siehe [URL="http://www.amazon.de/baumarkt-direkt-Party-Pavillon-3x4-m/dp/B003451ZHU"]hier !!![/URL]
Wenn der Folie- Onkel kommt, gib mir bescheid, würd es mir gerne ansehen kommen !
Bei *DEINEN* Beziehungen kommst du da nicht an so etwas nur grösser und grün  ran ?


----------



## stony25 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

also, das wäre eine idee, mit der Plane
Kleines Grundgerüst aus Holz und alte Lkw plane rüber.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Daran haben wir auch schon gedacht, aber wir kennen niemanden der so etwas in der passenden größe hat


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy 
Ich würde dir raten so ein Teil zu kaufen (4 x 8 oder 4 x 10 meter) ,ist ja kein rausgeschmissenes Geld schliesslich kannst du es ja dann vielleicht auf deinem TT 2016 gebrauchen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

sowas wäre auch eine idee, aber jetzt vielleicht doch zu kurzfristig...? :? http://www.a-z-veranstaltungsservice.de/index.php?ziel=shop-vermietung/index.php


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das ist lieb von euch, aber nicht ich entscheide ob geschweißt wird. der fachmann hat 4std anfahrt, da ist nix mit kurzfristig rumkommen. und wie zum hohn regnets bisher nicht. wäre idealstes wetter zum schweißen und verlegen. . .


----------



## katja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

das ist ja immer so, wie mans macht, isses verkehrt....


----------



## blackbird (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy. 
Das sind ja üble Nachrichten, die ich hier lesen muss (habe leider erst seit eben wieder Netz)...
Sehr schade, dass das jetzt nicht mehr im Urlaub komplett fertig wird - doofes Wetter!
Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Naja, der fachmann hatte recht. ab mittag dauerregen. na was solls. habe den dag genutzt und bischen rohre verlegt und zugschieber eingebaut. meine 22000er rohrpumpe ist heute gekommen. blöd,sie ist nicht wirklich trocken aufstellbar. na mal schauen wie wir das hinbasteln. nur ohne wasser im teich wird das leider nix. vielleicht nächstes wochenende . . .


----------



## Frankia (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

zur Abwechslung kannst Du die Pumpe ja mal in der Badewanne ausprobieren.....

duck und weg...........


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Witzig reinhold. . .  ob sie geht kann ich auch im pool testen. nur ob sie ihrer zugedachten aufgabe hinter dem us lll gerecht wird,das geht nur mit dem teich voller wasser.


----------



## katja (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

was tut sich mandy? habt ihr nen neuen termin im auge? :?


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nö Katja ... das leidige nasse Wetter 
Vielleicht am Wochenende ... aber da muß es definitiv trocken sein, sonst wird er sich nicht auf eine Anfahrt von 400km einlassen.
Ich warte ab ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So, jetzt stehts fest: Morgen kommen die Folienverleger 

War das ein Akt jetzt noch 2 Einzelzimmer in der Nähe zu bekommen. Aber ich hab eine hübsche Unterkunft gefunden ... jetzt können sie kommen 

Mandy


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

das hört sich doch gut an 

ich gehe davon aus, dass du wie immer, jede menge fotos machen und uns zeigen wirst 

festes daumendrücken, dass alles gut läuft


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Es wird schön am WE !
Drück dir die Daumen .


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nein Katja ... diesmal nicht 
Ich habe morgen Tagesdienst und bin gar nicht da. Also der Teich wird schätzungsweise zu 90% fertig sein wenn ich vom Dienst nach Hause komme.
Ich kann meinen Mann anweisen ... aber seine Bilder sind meistens unscharf. Ich glaube meine Diggi mag ihn nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

[OT] Mandy !!! 


> Ich kann meinen Mann anweisen ..


Nee ,nee Dit sollte bestimmt einweisen heissen , Oder ?[/OT]
In das Thema FOTOGRAFIE einweisen .


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee Andre ... anweisen ist schon richtig. Nämlich anweisen Bilder zu machen 
Einweisen kann ich ihn nicht ... er ist zum Nachtdienst und ich sehe ihn nur kurz morgen früh um 5.45Uhr auf Arbeit. Wenn ich sein Auto übernehme 

Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Ich freue mich für Dich/Euch :knuddel

Jetzt wird es endlich ...


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Helmut,

na und ich mich erst 
Hoffentlich habe ich heute Abend pünktlich Feierabend ... damit ich wenigstens zum Grillen da bin 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
Frank hat doch nun alles eingeschweißt, wo bleiben die Bilder?
Alle wollen doch nun deinen tollen Teich mal fertig sehen.

Wasser marsch und die Koi rein bei dem tollen Wetter.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na so schnell gehts nicht. ist noch kein wasser drin. das kommt morgen erst. wir haben zwar das standrohr, aber die knallschote hat vergessen uns den schlauch vorbei zu bringen  außerdem muß ich vor der flutung den us anschließen,sonst läuft die trockenkammer voll. wenn ich zeit habe gibts die bilder, versprochen. du kennst frank? ein wirklich netter und sympathischer mensch. schade das er so weit weg wohnt.


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mach hin, wir wollen Bilder sehen.

Hab ein paar Projekte von Frank gesehen. Eines am Samstag bei Karl Heinz leider nicht, da es zeitlich leider gar nicht mehr passte.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen vorm nachtdienst. ansonsten dienstag abend


----------



## doh (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Maaaaaaaaaaaandy,
wo bleiben die Fotos? 
Bin ja auch schon ganz gespannt wie es nun ausschaut, die Option mit Dienstag gibt es erst gar nicht 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ach Mensch ... Fotos hab ich gemacht, aber ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die einzustellen.

Heute Vormittag hieß es dann endlich (nach dem man uns nach nun den Schlauch und den Schlüssel gebracht hatte) Wasser marsch.
Da mir noch die Pumpe für den US III fehlt, hab ich natürlich die Helixkammer nicht komplett befüllen können ... mir wäre sonst die Trockenkammer voll geleuafen 
Auch der Pflanzenfilter steht noch ohne Wasser da.
Also im reinen Teich stoppte die Uhr bei 31Kubik ... ich dachte da geht mehr rein  

Was ich für mich heute mit grinsender Genugtuung feststellen mußte ist, dass ich bezüglich der Ausrichtung der obersten Steinreihe tatsächlich sauber gearbeitet habe ... es steht alles in Waage 

Ein Aspekt gefällt mir gar nicht ... das Wasser war zwar in ca. 45min drin gewesen ... aber es war kein klares Wasser aus dem Hydranten zu bekommen  Ich war entsetzt als es in den Teich lief ... was für eine Brühe.
Also ist es aktuell etwas bräunlich und trübe.
Aber ich habe mir schnell meine alte 4000er Pumpe genommen und einen Very ... Vließfilter gebastelt.
Ein Kartoffelnetz, da drin Filterwatte und außen rum alles mit Vlies umwickelt. Schlauch rein und Stecker in die Steckdose. Man konnte nach 1 Stunde schon sehen, was da an Dreck hängen bleibt.
Allerdings wird es noch ne ganze Weile dauern bis das Wasser wieder klar ist 

Bilder gibt es erst morgen abend ... ich bin auf Arbeit und da habe ich keine.

Seid doch nicht so ungeduldig 

Mandy

PS: HDPE kann ich wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen ... und falls jemand noch einen Anbieter/Verleger dafür sucht ... ich hab ne Top-Adresse


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
 31 klingt doch gut.
Könnte sein es ist noch etwas Rost mitgekommen, der würde Phosphat binden.
Warum habe ich keinen Hydranten in der Nähe? Die Befüllung würde bei mir 2 Tage dauern.

Lass die UVC erst mal aus, dann kann sich auf der Folie besser ein Biofilm bilden.
Dann haben es die Fadenalgen schwer sich anzusiedeln.

Den Urschleim werde ich die Woche dann versenden müssen.
Der bindet auch unerwünschte Stoffe aus dem Wasser, die dann im Filter rausgeholt werden können.

Mach dir keinen Stress, spätestens Dienstag Morgen um 8 Uhr erwarten wir dann aber einen vollständigen Bericht.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nee nee ... Dienstag Morgen 8Uhr werde ich bei pünktlichen Feierabend ins Bett fallen 
Dienstag Abend ... 

Wegen der UVC mach Dir mal keine Gedanken ... die ist am Pool dran und für den neuen Teich eh zu klein. Die 25er Bitron wird bei der Wassermenge nichts ausrichten können 

Bis die Fische umgesetzt werden können, muß die Filteranlage mindestens 2Wochen durchgängig laufen ... und bisher läuft sie mangels Pumpe noch gar nicht.

Aber was mir gerade einfällt ... da habe ich doch 6Zugschieber gekauft ... und was soll ich sagen 3davon sind undicht :evil.
Bei 2en stört es mich nicht, die sind unter Wasser in der Helixkammer. Aber der eine vor dem US III tropft. Hab die Schrauben schon nachgezogen ... aber wie Du weißt: nach fest kommt lose 
Und es tropft immer noch 
Ich werd den aber schon dicht bekommen, aber ärgern tut mich das schon irgendwie ... kostet ja nicht nur 3,80Euro 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
bei den Zugschiebern gibt es gute und welche die lange dicht sind
Die dichten kosten schon ordentlich und kommen bei mir nur an ganz wichtigen Stellen zum Einsatz.
Den Rest kannst du unter WW verbuchen, der sowieso nötig ist.

WW sollte langfristig besser sein als die Ursachen zu bekämpfen.
Auch wenn das ganze mal richtig eingelaufen ist, sind die sinnvoll.


----------



## stony25 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Freu mich auch schon auf die Fotos und will Mandy Baden sehen



Joerg schrieb:


> Den Urschleim werde ich die Woche dann versenden müssen.
> Der bindet auch unerwünschte Stoffe aus dem Wasser, die dann im Filter rausgeholt werden können.



@ Jörg, was meinst du mit Urschleim, also das interessiert mich jetzt schon.
    Auch gerne per PN (ist ja Mandys Thread).


Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Jörg meint bentonit   naja, die zugschieber werd ich schon dicht bekommen. . . und bez. tww, naja, dafür brauch ich keine undichten stellen  die verstehen sich von selbst.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Bevor ihr mich lyncht ... hier schnell paar Bilder vom Wochenende. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass "Folie" verlegen so einen Lärm macht. Da wurde gesägt, geflext, geschweißt und gehämmert ... und das auf den sonntag.
Ein ganz dickes Danke an meine toleranten Nachbarn. Eigentlich hatte ich schon die Polizei in meinem Garten erwartet ... :? wäre peinlich geworden 

      

      

      

   

Teil 2 folgt gleich ...


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So ... weiter gehts ...
Allerdings werde ich dazu nix erklären. Schaut es Euch an und wenn Fragen sein sollten, vielleicht kann ich die ja beantworten 

     

     

     

     

Und so jetzt mit Wasser ...

     

Und hier sieht man schön den braunen Dreck in meinem selbstgebastelten "auf die Schnelle Filter" 

 

Und jetzt seid Ihr auf dem neusten Stand 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy! 
 und vielen Dank für die Bilder.
Schau es mir später noch genauer an. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## nik (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

und? War doch erhebend, als das Wasser einlief. 

Auf das kein Problem mehr auftaucht und dann ist das meiste bereits getan. Der Rest lässt sich entspannter angehen.

Glückwunsch! 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Connemara (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Super...das wird echt klasse...und ich mit meinem Miniteichlein, völlig unprofessionell gebuddelt, wage kaum, dazu etwas zu schreiben .
Die viele Arbeit wird jetzt belohnt! 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## lissbeth66 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Oh wie klasse und so sauber....bin grad echt neidisch .

Nein im Ernst ....herzlichen Glückwunsch , der wird Super und Deine Fische können es sicher kaum erwarten


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na, dann kannst Du ja schnell ein Bad nehmen, bevor die Fische rein kommen 

Sieht sehr professionell aus


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
hast du deinen Mann doch einweisen können?

Ich würde mal sagen ein gemeinsames Bad in dem neuen habt ihr euch jetzt mal verdient. 
Die Koi haben den Pool ja lange genug beschlagnamt.


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy
Ich machs kurz ! SUPER 
Mal ne Frage nebenbei : Hast du schon oder noch nicht ? Ganz heimlich ? >>>Bakki-import ?


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Leute,



blackbird schrieb:


> Schau es mir später noch genauer an.


@ Tim, tu das. Nimm Dir ganz viel Zeit ... mal sehen wenn bei Dir ein Fisch unter freiem Himmel schwimmt 



nik schrieb:


> und? War doch erhebend, als das Wasser einlief.
> Glückwunsch!


@ Nik, ich habe geflucht ohne Ende. Von erhebendem Gefühl hab ich nix gemerkt. Der Schlauch hat gemacht was er wollte, ich hing da dran wie ne Aule im Wind  
Danke 



Connemara schrieb:


> Super...das wird echt klasse...und ich mit meinem Miniteichlein, völlig unprofessionell gebuddelt, wage kaum, dazu etwas zu schreiben .


@ Birgit, jeder Teich auch wenn er noch so klein ist, hat seinen ganz besonderen Reiz. Außerdem kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die Größe an (bei mir allerdings schon wegen der Koi).
Auch Dein Teichlein ist schön 



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Oh wie klasse und so sauber....bin grad echt neidisch


@ Karin, vielen lieben Dank 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Na, dann kannst Du ja schnell ein Bad nehmen, bevor die Fische rein kommen


@ Christine, das ist ne gute Idee ... die werd ich demnächst wohl noch umsetzen 



Joerg schrieb:


> hast du deinen Mann doch einweisen können?
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen ein gemeinsames Bad in dem neuen habt ihr euch jetzt mal verdient.


@ Jörg, Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber hat von ganz alleine den Auslöser gefunden 
Gemeinsam? Nee, ich bin die Einzige die dort baden darf ... da bleibe ich hart 

Ach ja, das Gröbste ist erledigt. Jetzt kommt noch die Feinarbeit ... allerdings wird die noch ne ganze Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Die Umrandung wird erst mal nur provisorisch gemacht. Schon alleine deshalb provisorisch, weil ja noch ne Dämmung außen ran muß. Damit die Abdeckung ordentlich steht und die Filterkammern auch abgedeckt werden können, muß eben erst mal etwas auf den Rand.
Na mal schauen.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ich machs kurz ! SUPER
> Mal ne Frage nebenbei : Hast du schon oder noch nicht ? Ganz heimlich ? >>>Bakki-import ?



Lach ... nee Andre, noch nicht. Erst wenn die Filteranlage läuft ... und mir fehlt ja noch die Pumpe 
Danke 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

absolute perfekte Teichplanung und Ausführung................hier erkennt man klar, wie die Lücken der bisherigen Situationen mit einem Schlag geschlossen wurden...........
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit deinem Neubau............... und wie werden sich erst die Teichbewohner über das neuen zuhause freuen...............
Danke für die tolle Doku...............


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Vielen lieben Dank Reinhold 

Leider hatte ich bisher nicht nur solche Feedbacks (nicht hier) ... so perfekt ist die Planung bzw. Ausführung nämlich gar nicht. Ich habe keine abgeschrägten Ecken. Ich glaube ich habe da bei der Planung was falsch verstanden. Schräge Steine waren nämlich nie vorgesehen ... im Prinzip nur das was ich auch gemacht habe (Hohlkehlen) ... und das reicht nicht für eine optimale Kreisströung.

Aber weißte was?! Das geht mir mittlerweile am Allerwertesten vorbei ... 
Es ist mein Teich ... und wenn ich mir überlege, dass wir von der Bodenplatte bis zum letzten Stein 2 1/2 Wochen gebraucht haben, haben wir schon ordentlich was geleistet  (Phüüü, Eigenlob stinkt ... es riecht hier ja gar nicht, grins).

Ich hoffe doch dass sich die Fische drüber freuen ... wenn es dann so weit ist 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,



> Aber weißte was?! Das geht mir mittlerweile am Allerwertesten vorbei ..



genau und es ist Dein Teich, Deine Planung, Deine Arbeit und letztendlich auch dann Deine Freude.............

noch etwas: Nobody is perfect............

auch wenn er es glaubt..........


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
das mit der optimalen Strömung oder nicht ganz optimal platzierten BA sind nur Feinheiten, die sich im Betrieb gut kompensieren lassen.
Die ganze Erde über 2 Stufen rauszuholen und ohne Fremdhilfe das ganze Teil auch noch zu mauern ist schon bewundernswert.

Genieß es einfach so wie ihr es geschafft habt, Fehler werden immer gemacht.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Frankia schrieb:


> Nobody is perfect............



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht  ... ich bin ein Mensch ... und Menschen machen nun mal auch Fehler 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ruhig , ruhig ! Brauner 
Ist schon super ! 
Lass dir nix mit Strömung erzählen ! Da spielen viel mehr Sachen eine grosse Rolle !
Nicht nur Abschrägungen und runde Formen ! Kennen doch ausserdem deine Koi schon ! 
Da sind noch Einströmrichtung , Oberflächenbewegung durch Wind  usw usw !
Allet iss jut ! 
Ausserdem wolltest du da Eigen- Strömung reinbringen ! Wat auch nicht Jeder hat !


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
den Vorschlag von Andre find ich toll, ihr könntet ja abwechselnd für die optimale Strömung im Koi Pool sorgen.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Stimmt ... 
Danke Andre ... 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy. 


Moonlight schrieb:


> @ Tim, tu das. Nimm Dir ganz viel Zeit ... mal sehen wenn bei Dir ein Fisch unter freiem Himmel schwimmt



Ich hab's zwischenzeitlich endlich geschafft mal die Bilderserie genauer anzusehen. 
Ist richtig toll geworden und ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Schritte...

Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Tim,

viel wird nun nicht mehr, bzw. das wird alles längerfristig. Umrandung, Dämmung etc.
Kann sein, dass die Doku dann erst in mehreren Wochen wieder angerührt wird 

Aber kurz was anderes.
*Sollte irgendjemand interesse daran haben, sich den Teich mit HDPE auslegen zu lassen ... mein Verleger hat sich hier unter LIFRA angemeldet *

*Hallo Frank ... Herzlich Willkommen *
Nochmal vielen lieben Dank ...

Mandy


----------



## LIFRA (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy

Danke für dein Willkommen........
Super Doku und vorallem eine super Eigenleistung die ihr da geschafft habt.. Echt Toll
Ich bin gespannt auf den Randabschluß...

beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

gern geschehen  na wie besprochen wird die umrandung aus holz. aber wie auch gesagt,erst mal provisorisch damit die abdeckung ordentlich steht. ich denke mal ich werde noch laaange zeit mit der vervollständigung des teichprojektes beschäftigt sein   schön dich kennengelernt zu haben


----------



## LIFRA (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja Mandy,das mit dem Holz weiß ich ja....
Aber das WIE,ob nur oben drauf oder von den Seiten noch eingefasst,mal sehen was du dir da ausdenkst.
Es war Toll dich kennen zulernen

beste Grüße 
Frank


----------



## LIFRA (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/107976&stc=1&d=1343331246

Hallo Mandy

Eine Idee wie es aussehen kann

Gruß Frank


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Frank,

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus ... na mal sehen. Bis dahin vergeht noch bissel Zeit 

@ All,

mittlerweile sind die Pflanzen in den Teich/Pflanzenfilter gezogen.
Ich hatte mal 2 Körbe mit Seerosen ... jetzt sind es 5. Der eine Korb war total zugewachsen, also hab ich ihn ausgedünnt und auf andere Körbe verteilt. Aber diesmal nicht in Kies, sondern in eine Sand/Lehm gemisch.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir noch eine kaufen, aber damit wird es auf der Stufe bissel eng.  Hoffentlich wachsen die Seerosen aber auch, sonst __ fliegen sie wirklich weg und es kommen Neue.

Dann habe ich bereits einen Teil der Pflanzen aus dem Quarantänebecken geholt und in die Körbe gesetzt (und festgestellt, dass die Körbe nicht reichen).
Da die Wände im Quarantänebecken für die Pflanzen sehr hoch waren, sind die natürlich in die Höhe geschossen ... und beim geringsten Windhauch kippen sie in den Körben um (trotz Feldsteine).
Naja, wenn sie angewurzelt haben, dann kippt da nix mehr.
Den Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter in den Teich muß ich noch hübsch machen, aber das ist erst mal alles nicht wichtig. 
Wichtig ist das der Teich einläuft ... und die Filterung ausreicht ... sonst bin ich am Arsch 

Aktuell beginnt es sich etwas einzutrüben ...  ich hab nichts anderes erwartet 
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt. 
Die eine Seerose schiebt ihre Blätter mit enormer Geschwindigkeit an die Wasseroberfläche 
Auf jeden Fall kreucht und fleucht es bereits im Wasser und bei den Pflanzen.
Hab vorgestern Abend noch schnell mal paar Bilder gemacht ...

     

@ Andi,

ich hab eben nachgeschaut, der Schwimmer ist ganz oben, sozusagen vollkommen richtig, angebaut. Also, was sagt mir das? Er steht tatsächlich etwas zu hoch ... naja, läuft ja alles. Ich muß nur eben aufpassen, dass immer ausreichend Wasser im Teich ist und ich die Pumpe abschalte wenn ich einen TWW mache.

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 
schön, was zu sehen - danke! Gefällt mir  
Auf Bild 1 und 2, das Stück Holz am Ein-/Überlauf - wofür ist denn das? 

Viele Grüße von um die Ecke,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das habe ich nur eingeklemmt, damit das Wasser etwas plätschert.
Der Wasserlauf wird eh etwas höher gesetzt ... aber ich brauche noch die passende Idee für das Material.
Eigentlich wollte ich Feinsteinzeug nehmen ... aber so richtig schön finde ich das nicht mehr. Ich überlege ob ich Holz nehme ... mal sehen 

Ich hoffe die Pflanzen richten sich noch auf.

*Weiß Jemand ob die Pflanzen dieses Jahr noch nachwachsen, wenn ich sie jetzt abschneiden würde?*

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
sobald die Pflanzen ihre Wurzen durchgebohrt haben, sollte sich das kippene rst mal etwas erledigt haben.
Einige hab ich auch zurückschneiden müssen nach dem letzten Sturm.
Hat ihnen bei den Temperaturen wenig ausgemacht - sind fröhlich weitergewachsen.

Soll ich noch was an Schwimmpflanzen mitsenden? Die können nicht kippen.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Jörg,

na wenn Du welche übrig hast ... gerne 
Also kann ich die geschossenen Pflanzen kürzen ... supi, werde ich morgen dann machen 
Vielleicht gehen die Wurzeln dann schneller durch die Körbe.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mandy,
meine Körbe kann ich nicht mehr sehen, da die nur noch Pflanzen sind. 
Das überschüssige Nitrat wird jeden Tag geerntet. Da ich nicht beim KFR Treffen war ist reichlich über.
Entweder die Koi mögen Salat und du brauchst 1 Woche nicht füttern oder die armen Algen verhungern.
Meine großen gehn nicht ran aber die kleinen von früher haben das restlos verputzt.

Wann hast du denn die Umsetzaktion geplant?
Am besten wäre es schon mal ein paar zähe einzusetzen, damit der Filter was zu tun bekommt.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

die ersten werde ich so in ca. 1,5wochen einsetzen . . . sofern die temperaturen stimmen. aktuell haben teich und pool annähernd die gleiche temperatur. ich denke mal das man meine körbe nächstes jahr auch nicht mehr sieht. man kann es den pflanzen dieses jahr auch nicht verübeln das sie so gebeutelt sind. ständig dieses auseinanderreißen und umsetzen. tun mir schon bissel leid  salat mögen meine wasserschweine nicht . . . also kann ich hoffen das sie die pflanzen auch nicht mögen  hurra,das 1. seerosenblatt hat die oberfläche erreicht


----------



## CityCobra (1. Aug. 2012)

Moonlight schrieb:


> aktuell haben teich und pool annähernd die gleiche temperatur.


Sorry, aber für mich ist das eher ein Wasserbecken als ein Teich.
Sieht mir irgendwie zu künstlich aus das Ganze.
Aber es muss ja in erster Linie Dir gefallen.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Stimmt, ist auch mehr ein Koipool 
Ich finde diese natürlichen Teiche mit unheimlich vielen Pflanzen auch sehr schön ... aber eben nicht in Verbindung mit der Koihaltung.

Aber Danke für Deine ehrliche Meinung 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für mich ist das eher ein Wasserbecken als ein Teich.
> Sieht mir irgendwie zu künstlich aus das Ganze.



Wie ich sehe ist der Koiteich auch noch nicht fertig und mit ein wenig Phantasie und Kreativität, wird das sicher eine kleine Oase wo sich jeder Gast bei Grillabende etc. wohlfühlen wird.


----------



## bekamax (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

.........   und vor Allem die Kois!!!!

LG
Karin


----------



## willi1954 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist auch mehr ein Koipool
> Ich finde diese natürlichen Teiche mit unheimlich vielen Pflanzen auch sehr schön ... aber eben nicht in Verbindung mit der Koihaltung.
> 
> Aber Danke für Deine ehrliche Meinung
> ...



Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen, liebe Mandy. Kois lieben es gerade zu, sich im Pflanzendickicht zu verstecken, und am Grund zu wühlen.
Ich habe in meinem Teich zur Zeit 14 Kois, davon 10 Tosai und 4 2-Jährige. Sollst mal sehen, wie die dicken sich im Schatten von __ Teichrosen oder Pflanzen wohl fühlen.
Denn Kois sind letztendlich auch nur (wenn auch sehr schöne und bunte) Karpfen .

Aber letzlich muß ein jeder für sich entscheiden, wie er sein Hobby ausübt.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy, ich verschieb die Diskussion über die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten eines Koiteichs in ein neues Thema, wenn ich wieder am Rechner bin.

Willi,
mein Teich ist aktuell auch eher zugewuchert und die können sich sehr gut verstecken.
Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass mein nächster so ähnlich steril wie der von Mandy aussieht und die Pflanzen in einen extra Bereich wandern.
Den ganz feinen Kies am Boden werde ich wohl beibehalten, die sollen ja auch weiter gründeln können.
Bei einem reinen Koiteich liegt der Schwerpunkt dann anders und man muss Kompromisse eingehen.
Die Vorteile sind dann eine optimierte Filterung und die bessere Sicht.


----------



## willi1954 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Vorteile sind dann eine optimierte Filterung und die bessere Sicht.



Joerg, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Mein Teich hat klares Wasser, man kann die Fische wunderbar beobachten. Und die Kois halten sich zu 90 % immer in der 50..70cm Zone oder am flachen Randbereich auf.
Für meinen Geschmack ist so ein steriles Koi-Aquarium nicht unbedingt erstebenswert. Aber wie gesagt, das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack.

Aber ich glaub, wir sind hier Off Topic, nur mir viel der Satz von Mandy auf, von wegen pflanzenlosen Teich.

Aber eines muss ich noch loswerden, in einigen Foren wird die Auffassung vertreten, die Kois vernichten jeglichen Pflanzenbestand. Davon ist in meinem Teich nichts zu merken. Kois und Pflanzen müssen sich nicht ausschliessen.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Willi,

wie Du schon sagtest ... das ist Geschmackssache.
Ich persönlich mag die Koi nicht in Verbindung mit Pflanzen ...

Aber ich hab ja noch einen kleinen Naturtümpel  Der wird irgendwann auch etwas vergrößert ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Willi,
ich mag meinen Teich mit den vielen Pflanze, die Koi scheinbar auch.
Meine mögen sie gar nicht, weshalb aktuell bis zu 80% der Oberfläche bewachsen ist.
Bis Nachmittags wird meist in der Flachwasserzone gesonnt, das wird auch so bleiben.
Eine Seite meiner Bepflanzung ist nun komplett weg, weil man die Koi nicht mehr gesehen hat.

Mandy hat doch einen guten Kompromiss gefunden. Koi sichtbar mit einer extra Pflanzenecke.

Irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden wo der Schwerpunkt liegt.
Es geht sicher beides, wenn man genügend Platz hat.
Ein ganz steriles Becken kommt sicher dem Halter mehr entgegen als den natürlichen Gewohnheiten der Koi.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo,

wir haben gestern eine Übergangslösung für die Umrandung angebracht. Jetzt steht die Folie nicht mehr hoch ... und die Winterabdeckung kann ordentlich stehen.
Allerdings sind wir nicht fertig geworden ... mal sehen ob wir das diese Woche noch schaffen  
Die Pflanzinsel habe ich komplett leergefressen aus dem Pool geholt. Da haben meine Wasserschweine ganze Arbeit geleistet :evil
Nun mußte ich neue __ Brunnenkresse säen ... mal sehen wann die auf geht. Wahrscheinlich erst unter der Abdeckung 

   

Und wie man erkennen kann, an der Folienwand bildet sich bereits der erste Algenflaum ... hurra ... darüber freu ich mich 

 

Und die ersten Bewohner sind auch schon in Massen da ... Mückenlarven ... 

 

Und wenn wir diese Woche noch fertig werden, dann ist nächste Woche Umsetzen angesagt 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 

schaut weiterhin gut aus... 

Was hast Du denn für später mal als Verkleidung der Wände geplant? Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass Du außen noch dämmen willst... 
Wird darauf dann verputzt oder mit Holz verschalt, oder, oder, oder...? 

Liebe Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ich glaube ich werde nur Putz aufbringen und dann streichen. 
Und dann ... kommen große gemalte Koi drauf 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo
Nee nee ,Mandy , mach nix buntes ! Nicht bemalen !
Schwerpunkt soll der Koi sein , nicht dein Becken !
PS : Du hast übrigens Überbevölkerung in deinen Becken -------------Müüüüüüüüücken !!


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Übrigens . . . andre, wann hast du zeit wegen dem anschluß?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Leute,

viel hat sich bei mir nicht getan, bin einfach zu sehr eingespannt. Müßte man mittlerweile sogar merken, bin in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft online 

Aber es gibt trotzdem was Neues.

Der liebe Jörg hat mir ein Paket geschickt ... ein RIESENPAKET 

Und ihr glaubt gar nicht was da alles drin war ... Hyazinthen, __ Entengrütze und __ Wassersalat ohne Ende. Das reicht aber mal locker für Zacky und mich zumal das Quarantänebecken noch voll ist 

     

Nur kann mir einer sagen, ob die Hyazinthen den Winter unter meiner Abdeckung überleben werden? Bisher hatte ich nie Glück mit solchen Schwimmpflanzen ...

Mandy

PS: nein, die Fische sind noch nicht im Teich  ... wer weiß, vielleicht mach ich mir auch um sonst Gedanken bzgl. der Überwinterung und meine Koi nehmen die Entscheidung in die Flosse


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,



> Nur kann mir einer sagen, ob die Hyazinthen den Winter unter meiner Abdeckung überleben werden?


 
das wird wohl nix werden ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19680


----------



## Moonlight (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

  

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
ich hatte 2 Stück im Frühjahr gekauft, du hast nun ein paar Ableger davon.
Denke mal mit Koi werden die keine 3 Tage überleben. Mit oder ohne Abdeckung ist dann egal.


----------



## Biene54 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ich habe unseren Teich auch zweimal gebaut und kann nachvollziehen , was das für eins Arbeit ist. Trotzdem weiter viel Spass mit den Süßen . Du wirst sehen ,sie werden es dir danken LG sabine


----------



## käptniglo (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

sihet gut aus, auch die umrandung mit den holzbohlen. willst du die folie noch irgendwie abdecken? 

guido


----------



## Moonlight (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey guido, die umrandung ist nur provisorisch. wenn die richtig gemacht wird,dann wird sie doppelt so breit und die folie im teich sieht man dann auch nicht mehr.  am sonntag sind die fische vom pool in den teich gezogen. wahnsinn wie einige gewachsen sind. das meiste waren 10cm . . . und das in 4 monaten. der pool wurde mittlerweile seiner bestimmungsgemäßen verwendung zugeführt. die kinder waren schon planschen und der filter läuft auch wieder. morgen noch den filter vom quarantänebecken anschließen,damit die 2 asylanten bald einziehen können. übrigens,der biotec funktioniert in dem kreislauf. ich bin doch etwas überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht das er sich problemlos einfügt.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Halli Hallöchen Koi -Gemeinde

Meine Fische sind im Teich ... ... und der Pool ist wieder sauber 

Aber mal schnell von Anfang an.

Sonntag den 19.08. war es so weit ... genau vor 4 Monaten, am 20.04. sind sie alle in den Pool gezogen um den Neubau ihres Teiches zu ermöglichen ... und nun gings wieder Retoure.

Dabei habe ich NATÜRLICH Bilder von den Fischen gemacht. Das heißt, es sind alle nicht direkt, sondern über den Umweg Meßwanne in den Teich gewandert.
Und das Ergebnis war stellenweise umwerfend.

Nicht nur das ich mir jeden einzelnen Fisch noch einmal ganz genau anschauen konnte (und es gibt keine Verletzten), ich habe auch noch gleich das Band der Liebe verstärkt Wenn mich einer beobachtet hätte, der hätte mich wahrscheinlich für bekloppt gehalten. Ich habe sie gestreichelt, mit ihnen geredet und mit Herzchen in den Augen betrachtet .

Na ja ... so viel dazu ... und hier mal die Bilder und mein Kommentar dazu.

Hier hab ich erst mal den Pool, so bis auf ca. 4cm Wasserstand, abgelassen. Wie man sieht hat sich in den 4 Monaten ein richtig schöner Algenteppich an den Wänden gebildet.
Oh Gott, hoffentlich geht der Pool wieder sauber ... war so unser Gedanke.
Aber jetzt er strahlt wieder in schönem Hellblau.

    

Die folgenden Bilder werde ich kommentarisch wie folgt staffeln:
Name, Varietät, Alter, Geschlecht, Größe im April, jetzige Größe

  Moonlight, Purachina Ogon (Platinum), 12jährig, männl., 60cm -60cm

  Sunny, Yamabuki (oder doch Kigoi), 3jährig, scheint weibl. zu sein, 31cm - 35cm

  Felix, Varietät und Alter nicht bekannt, männl., 40cm - 40cm

    Charlette, Chagoi , 3jährig, weibl. 40cm - 45cm ... Madam war äußerst aufgeregt und zeigte ihren Unmut just gerade in dem Moment als ich den Auslöser betätigte. Aber es ist nichts passiert, sie blieb in der Wanne

  Tinchen, Kohaku , 3jährig, weibl., 40cm - 47cm

  ohne Name, evtl. Showa (aktuell eher Sanke ), 3jährig, männl., 30cm - 40cm

  ohne Name, Hi Utsuri (oder Showa ?), 3jährig, männl., 37cm - 47cm

  Nachzuchten bisher ohne Name, Varietät und Geschlecht, beide 1jährig, der Schwarze 9cm - 17cm, der Gelb/Braune 12cm - 21cm

  Nachzucht bisher ohne Name, Varietät und Geschlecht, 1jährig, 12cm - 24cm

  ohne Name, Tancho Showa , 8jährig, männl., 37cm - 40cm

  Rotkäppchen, Sanke , 8jährig, weibl., 40cm - 45cm

  Nachzucht ohne Name, Varietät und Geschlecht noch nicht bekannt, 15cm - 25cm

  ohne Name, Hi Utsuri, 3jährig, männl., 36cm - 40cm

  Blümchen, Bekko , 5jährig, weibl., 47cm - 50cm

  Shadow, Butterfly- Matsuba , 5jährig, weibl., 45cm - 50cm

  Miss Piggi, Doits Gin Matsuba , Alter nicht bekannt, weibl., 40cm - 45cm

  Willi, Sanke , 4jährig, männl., 45cm - 47cm

So, das waren die 18 Fische

Fortsetzung folgt ...

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Und jetzt noch die Filterung.
Wie bekannt, habe ich ja den Biotec noch neben den US III gebastelt. Ging eigentlich ohne Probleme, hatte es mir komplizierter vorgestellt.
Der Biotec arbeitet ohne Probleme und der Skimmer zieht auch prima.

    

    

Jetzt fehlt noch die Schmutzverrohrung und der Anschluß ans Abwasserrohr. Die vernünftige Anbringung der Stromversorgung (bis irgendwann ein seperater Stromkasten installiert wird) und das ordentlich Aufrollen der Kabellage  Also bitte nicht auf die Ordnung gucken 

Das Helix ... da sind jetzt ca. 350l Helix schwarz und weiß drin. Eher ruhend ... aber da will ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen ...

 

Jetzt noch schnell ein paar Bildchen vom Teich.
Und ja, das ist bereits ein Teil der Abdeckung ... und nein, ich decke noch nicht ab. Das ist nur der Teil, der über dem Pool drüber war. Da ich zu faul war das Teil auseinenader zu bauen, hab ich ihn einfach nur drauf gestellt. In einer Woche ist ja eh schon September ... 

   

    

Heute werde ich noch das Quarantänebecken startklar machen. So wie es aussieht werden im Laufe der nächsten Woche 2 Asylanten einziehen, hatte ich ja schon mal angedeutet 
2arme Koi die seit vielen Jahren ihr Leben in einem 1000l Fertigteich fristeten und vom vielen schwimmen um den Seerosenkorb in der tiefsten Stelle schon ganz geschädigt sind. Sie sind nicht schön ... aber ich habe eben ein Herz für Tiere ... und da ich jetzt den Platz habe bekommen sie bei mir Asyl für ein besseres Leben 

Wenn es so weit ist sage ich Bescheid ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Toll Mandy, endlich hast du es geschafft und die Meute konnte in den großen Umziehen.
Ist doch schön geworden und alles funktioniert wie geplant.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Servus Mandy

Super ...

Ich freue mich mit Dir :knuddel

Und Danke das du die beiden Koi in Quarantäne nimmst


----------



## MaFF (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

 Sehr schön.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke leute  ich bin richtig froh das endlich alles ein ende hat. aber es war trotzdem eine schöne zeit . . . anstrengend,aber schön.   @helmut, natürlich gehen die koi in quarantäne. ich weiß nicht ob die okay sind und bevor ich mir was in den teich hole und meinen bestand gefährde . . . nee das geht gar nicht. na mal sehen wenn er sich trennen kann


----------



## blackbird (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy, 

sehr hübsche Tiere hast Du da! 
Schön, dass die Jungs und Mädels jetzt umgezogen sind. Hast Du schon Rückmeldungen von denen bekommen, wie ihnen das neue Zuhause gefällt? 
Freue mich immer wieder über Deine ausführlichen Berichte und interessanten Bilder. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Tim,

die Rückmeldungen heißen HUNGER, HUNGER und nochmals HUNGER 

Erst waren sie kurz abgetaucht, mußten doch erst mal alles erkunden ... aber seit dem schwimmen sie meistens oben. Was heißt ... sie fühlen sich wohl.

Und von den Hyazinthen haben sie schon einen Haufen der Wurzeln abgefressen ... sie wühlen und schmatzen eigentlich ständig im Gemüse.
Hach ... alles ist schön  Das Wasser wird auch laaaangsam ... ich hab Zeit 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

War schnell noch mal draußen ... hier das Resultat ...

     die sind von gestern Abend ...

      

      

  immer hungrige und aufgeweckte Koi's

  mittlerweile auf 1m glasklare Sicht, fehlt noch der restliche Meter 

     

Und wer sich wundert, dass da Balken über den teich gehen ... das ist die eine Hälfte der abdeckung. Die war über dem Ausweichquartier und wir haben sie nur rüber getragen und auf den Teich aufgesetzt.
Allerdings ... wenn das mit den Temperaturen so weiter geht, ist die Abdeckung bald komplett drauf 
Der Teich dampft morgens ohne Ende ..

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Was für wunderschöne Fische!
Richtige Wuchtbrummen!!!!
Kein Wunder, dass die Hunger haben!
Gib Ihnen halt was!

Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Kristin


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy


> Der Teich dampft morgens ohne Ende ..


Das kann ich dir erklären !
Du hast viel zu vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel Körpertemperatur rein gemacht !

...................


----------



## Joerg (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
das die Brummer jetzt Hunger haben ist gut verständlich.
Denen geht es nun deutlich besser, was sich im Appetitt niederschlägt.

Wegen der Trübung mach mal von dem Pulver rein, wenn möglich vorher einweichen.
Nach einem Tag ist der Teich deutlich klarer. Hat bei mit die Woche auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja jörg, wäre prima wenn du mir mal erklären würdest wie man das anwendet. ich hatte das noch nie und bin echt unsicher. einweichen? dann klumpt das sicher . . . oder? Hunger haben die immer . . .  . .  es gibt aber auch fast immer etwas. heute morgen kann ich bis auf 2m schauen.da haben die bekloppten doch einen stein aus den seerosenkörben geholt und einfach unten liegen gelassen. ich glaube hier fehlt noch etwas erziehung


----------



## stony25 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

super schöne Fotos mit ebenso schönen Koi`s.

In was hast du die Seerose eingesetzt?
Hab da noch überhaupt keinen Plan in was ich die Wasserpflanzen setzen soll (nur Quarzkies oder Spielsand).

grüße,andi


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
von dem Betonit/Montmorillonit weichst du 5-20 Gramm pro m3 ein.
Dann quillt es etwas auf und kann besser die Schwebstoffe binden.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich deine Strömung im Teich testen. 
In den Auslauf vom Filter tun und man kann dann gut beobachten wie die Kreisströmung im Teich ist und ob die BA gut funktionieren.
Verrat es aber nicht weiter, das wird von den Profies ähnlich gemacht. 

Es bilden sich dann größere Partikel, die vom Filter gut herrausgeholt werden können.
Kann sein, dass von dem Mulm etwas in den "Ecken" liegen bleibt. 
Das sind dann deine "Problemzonen" und ein aufwirbeln dort ist ab und an hiffreich. 
Bei mir tut das teilweise eine Strömungspumpe, die sporadisch läuft. Die Koi finden das toll.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Andi,

ich hab die Seerosen in ein Sand/Lehmgemisch gesetzt und nur oben drauf paar Kieselsteine.
Aber darüber ärgere ich mich schon ... habe heute Morgen den ersten Kiesel in 2m Tiefe gesesehen :evil
Wenn ich den erwische, der den Stein rausgräumt hat.

Ich würde Spielsand nehmen ... ich hatte nur keinen, hab selbst gemischt 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> Verrat es aber nicht weiter, das wird von den Profies ähnlich gemacht.



Danke für die "Bedienungsanleitung" 

Na wenn ich das nicht verraten soll ... haste jetzt wohl einen Fehler gemacht 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
verraten is nicht, hab das vor langer Zeit mit KPM so bei meiner Abschlussarbeit gemacht und bisher niemand weitererzählt. 
Ist aber schon etwas her und andere haben sich das abgeschaut.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Joerg schrieb:


> ... und bisher niemand weitererzählt.



Schon klar ... niemandem weitererzählt ... hast es nur eben öffentlich geschrieben, also der halben Welt erzählt  

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Echt, hab ich gar nicht gemerkt.  
So geheim ist es dann doch nicht, kann je jeder nachlesen. 

Läuft denn dein Filter auch schon so wie du fütterst?
Nitritpeak gibt es immer, WW und etwas Salz sollten das erträglich gestalten.

Wie ist dein Pflanzenfilter in Gang gekommen?
Ich persönlich hätte aus dem Graben einen BF gemacht, so viel Nitrat kannst du gar nicht ernten.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Bisher ist nitrit unter 0,01 . . . ich behalte es im auge. der filter funzt wie erwartet . kann bei sonnenschein die bodenabläufe sehen.gibt noch etwas schwebestoffe aber das gibt sich sicher auch noch etwas. was den pf anbelangt . . . das werde ich nächstes jahr sehen. erst mal müssen die pflanzen in den körben halt finden. aber die __ brunnenkresse wächst zügig.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallöchen,

Nitrit immer noch unter 0,01 , was mich natürlich sehr freut 

Habe gestern die Helixabdeckung fertig gestellt und zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, ich habe keine Bilder gemacht 
Ich war so im Bauen, dass ich das total vergessen habe.

Hier mal auf die Schnelle ne Paint-Skizze vom Aufbau und dann das fertige Projekt. Naja, fast fertig, ich muß das Holz auf einer Seite noch bündig absägen.

     

Bei dem Holz handelt es sich (mangels Finanzen) um Fichtenholz, welches ich mit "Lumber-Jack Leinöl-Firnis" behandelt habe. Ohne Lösungsmittel und ideal für Holzbehandlung an Gewässern.
Mal sehen wie es das Holz so schützt 

Aktuell ...
Komme eben (naja, vor 1Std) von meinem Arbeitskollegen (endlich konnte er sich entscheiden. War auch der letzte Termin den er bekommen hat).
Ich hatte ja schon mal gesagt, dass ich seine 2 Koi wegen Platzmangel übernehme.
Er wohnt im "Neubaugebiet" und hat an seiner Eigentumswohnung einen kleinen Garten mit einem Teich dran. Eine schöne und liebevoll gepflegte Teichanlage ... aber für Koi einfach zu lütt (Fertigteich mit geschätzten 1200l), vor allem wenn sie sich den Platz noch mit Seerosen , Goldis, Nasen und __ Shubunkin teilen müssen 
Seine Tochter erzählte mir, dass sie die Koi 1998 gekauft haben ... boaaahhhh, dann sind die schon wenigstens 14Jahre alt 
Es waren ursprünglich mal 4 gewesen, aber 2 Stück hatte Nachbars Katze geholt (bloß gut, wenn ihr mich fragt).

Aber jetzt schnell noch die Bildchen der Fische .

   

1x Kohaku , weiblich (leider mit Shimi's), ca. 44cm, 14/15Jahre, mit Rückratverkrümmung durch das jahrelangen Schwimmen um den Seerosenkorb in der kleinen Tiefzone (auf Bild 2 wunderbar zu sehen)

   

1x keine Ahnung was aber hübsch, männlich, ca. 42cm, 14/15Jahre

Beide sitzen nach Abstrich (ohne merklichen Befund) im Quarantänebecken .
Hab noch etwas Salz (1,5Kg auf ca. 900l) zugegeben.
Ein Salzbad (20min) hätte mir zu lange gedauert bei der Hitze (31°C) und ich hab doch nicht wirklich Schatten.
Fischsuppe wollte ich auch nicht ... also dann eben im Q-Becken.
Ich kann damit leben und die Fische sicher auch  

Becken ist abgedeckt, also rausspringen geht auch nicht ... und nun heißt es abwarten und hoffen dass der Bodenfrost noch etwas auf sich warten läßt.

Bis denne

Mandy


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ich finde so toll das Du den beiden ein neues zu Hause gibst, die werden sich ja gar nicht einkriegen wenn es ins große Becken geht ...

Ich arbeite auch an jemanden der ...ich mag's gar nicht sagen 2 Koi in 240 Liter schwimmen hat .
Ich könnte heulen.

Umso mehr freut es mich für die beiden die Du nun hast .


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Karin,

er hatte mich im Frühjahr gefragt. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht, da ich für den neu gewonnenen Platz mir lieber ein paar schönere Varietäten holen wollte.
Aber als ich sie gesehen habe konnte ich dann doch nicht anders.
Sie taten mir so leid. Der Kohaku (Paula) ist sogar im Quarantänebecken immer um seine eigene Achse geschwommen . Ist wahrscheinlich schon eingeprägt.

Und ich denke mal, wenn sie erst im großen Teich schwimmen, wissen sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht wie ihnen passiert  ... sooo viel Platz ....

Immer schön weiter nerven, irgendwann gibt der Halter auf. 2 Koi in 240l Wasser geht gar nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mandy,
der Kohaku könnte auch schon ein paar Altersflecken haben.
Das Mädel hat noch ordentlich Laichansatz, nicht dass deine Jungs im Herbst noch mal in Wallungen kommen.


----------



## MaFF (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Super Sache Mandy,
finde sie auch sehr hübsch. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Jörg,

Altersflecken? Ich dachte das werden noch schwarze Flecken 
Ein Koi bekommt so etwas ... wußte ich auch noch nicht ...

Was den Rest anbelangt ... wir werden es sehen 

Mandy


----------



## mcreal (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nabend,

mal eine Frage zu Deiner Messwanne ala Selbstbau.
Ist das nur ein "Papierstreifen" den Du mit Tesa angeklebt hast?
Oder wie hast Du den Wasserdicht gemacht.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Mike,

Ja, das ist nur ein Papierstreifen. Schön komplett mit durchsichtigen breiten Klebeband abgedichtet und aufgeklebt ... und fertig.
Im Frühjahr hatte ich mir die Arbeit gemacht und die Skala mittels weißer Acrylfarbe aufgemalt. Sah gut aus ... hielt aber leider nur ein paar Fische.
Deshalb habe ich mal was anderes ausprobiert..
Preiswerter, weniger Arbeit und wesentlich haltbarer 
Tja, Not macht erfinderisch ... 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

Deine Adoption finde ich


----------



## mcreal (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

ist zumindest ne preiswerte und einfache Lösung.
Werde ich wohl auch mal dieses Jahr zum umsetzen so basteln.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Christine 

Ja Mike, günstiger und genauso effektiv wie ne teure Meßwanne 

Mandy


----------



## stony25 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Das ist eine super Idee - wenn die Zeit reif ist, werde ich mir auch so eine Meßwanne
bauen.
Danke Mandy!


Ps. Bezüglich Adoptivfischchen finde ich Klasse von Dir.
      Halte uns bitte damit am laufenden.


Lg.Andi


----------



## Moonlight (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja andi, mach ich. die zwei haben heute das erste mal in ihrem leben paar krümel koifutter bekommen. mal sehen wie sie sich machen. hoffe echt,das sich das wetter noch etwas hält.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So Leute,

mein Teich ist seit dem Wochenende komplett abgedeckt. 
Die Helixkammer ist fertig, nur für die Filterkammer fehlt noch die Holzbeplankung.

Ansonsten wird der Teich noch außen mit Styrodur gedämmt und die Filterkammer erhält zusätzlich innen noch eine Styropordämmung.
Das müßte dann eigentlich reichen.
Ich werde es sehen.

Und hier die Bildchen ...

  die Skizze vom Aufbau der Abdeckungen.

  die Abdeckung der Helixkammer.

  der abgedeckte Teich und der bisherige Stand der Filterkammer.

Ist noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dem Winter ...

Ach ja, die zwei Asylanten Peter und Paula sind am Wochenende in den großen Teich umgezogen und fühlen sich sichtlich wohl.
Vor allem Peter hat es das Koifutter (mit sanostol und Lachsöl angereichert) angetan. Der stopft alles in sich rein 
Darf er ... hatte ja noch nie welches bekommen ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
die "zwei Asylanten Peter und Paula" werden deine gute Fürsorge sicher gut vertragen.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja jörg, ich denke auch  aber die zeit wirds bringen.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mal wieder ein kleines Update.

Mittlerweile ist der Teich außen herum fast vollständig gedämmt.
Benutzt habe ich 3cm Styrodur, welches 2lagig angebracht wurde. Sicher hätte ich auch 6cm Styrodur nehmen können, aber das gab es zu der Zeit nicht und mir war wenig Dämmung besser als gar keine.

    

Es fehlen noch Kleinigkeiten, so die 30cm Höhe bei der Helixkammer und die Seitenwand am Pflanzenfilter ... aber da gehts nur um einen gleichmäßigen Abschluß. Die Dämmung an der Hekixkammer mach ich noch ...
Wichtig ist noch eine Folie drüber, damit von oben keine Feuchtigkeit zwischen die Platten kann. Da werde ich evtl. Luftpolsterfolie oder einen Streifen Gewebeplane nehmen ... mal sehen.

Die Filterkammer ist innen mit 8cm Styropor gedämmt worden und die Abdeckung ist mittlerweile auch fertig beplankt. Alles so zwischen Arbeit und Schlafen 

    

   

In die Filterkammer kommt noch ein 400Watt Frostwächter. Den hat mein Mann organisiert, da ja unser Hausabwasser durch die Filterkammer geht und er nicht möchte das der einfriert.
 ... hat für mich den Vorteil, ich brauche keine Heizung für den Teich, da der Frostwächter in dem Fall 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt und meine bessere Hälfte nicht mal meckern kann, dass ICH so viel Strom für den Teich verballere ...  

Der Pflanzenfilter ist auch noch grün ... vor allem die Muschelblumen finden kein Ende  Die __ Brunnenkresse beginnt endlich zu wuchern ... so soll es sein ...

   

Mal sehen wenn ich komplett fertig bin ... Bilder folgen in geraumer Zeit wieder 

Ach ja, aktuelle und unerschütterliche 15,1°C im Teich ... und das schon seit Tagen 


Mandy


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

HalloMandy,

was man (Frau) alles machen kann............ 

Sieht gut aus................


----------



## stony25 (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

schaut gut aus, dann bist ja für den Winter gerüstet.

Werden die Styros im Aussenbereich noch verputzt?

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Reinhold, hey Andi,

vielen lieben Dank  ... nur die Klappe ist sauschwer ... das gibt Muckis ...

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich mit dem Styrodur anstellen werde.
Anfangs wollte ich es mit Gewebe verspachteln und dann Putz aufbringen. Aber ich finde auch Holz ... oder Klinker schön.
Ich weiß noch nicht ... finde fast jeden Tag eine neue Idee 
Aber der Winter ist ja laaaang ... 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

ich hab meine Filterkammer außen mit Holz verblendet....darunter sind 6 cm Styrodur.....

 

und für die Klappe habe ich, da diese auch sehr schwer ist, 2 Gasdruckfedern verbaut.Wurden mir von "Störi" besorgt.
Sind aber keine mehr zu haben. Bräuchte auch noch zwei...........

Neu gibt es die hier:

http://www.bansbach.de/com/kontakt/kontaktseite.html

habe aber keine Ahnung was die kosten........


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Reinhold,

Gasdruckdämper ist ne prima Idee ... die hatte ich auch schon 
Na mal sehen wie ich das Ganze mache.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat ... kommt Oberrat 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat ... kommt Oberrat
> 
> Mandy


 
... ich drück Dir die Daumen...


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mandy,
du bekommst das schon vernünftig hin. 
Ist ja noch etwas Zeit und die Koi stört die Klappe erst mal nicht.


----------



## Joachim (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

@Reinhold
Einfach mal im KFZ Zubehör forschen - die Gasdämpfer gibts eigentlich "an jeder Ecke" von billig bis Wucher.


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Jörg,

..................habe auch schon an so etwas gedacht..............

Hallo Mandy,

mitgelesen.................


----------



## Moonlight (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ja klar hab ich mitgelesen ... 
Auf die Idee, Gasdruckdämpfer von der Autoverwertung bin ich auch schon gekommen. Nur welches Fahrzeug braucht denn so starke Dämpfer?
Die Klappe hat sicher an die 100kg  Mir fällt da kein Auto ein ... :?

Haben heute ringsrum Streifen einer Gewebeplane angetackert. Sinn ist es nur zu verhindern, dass Wasser oder Schnee zw. Dämmung und Mauerwerk gelangt.
Und da es so schön Bescheiden aussieht, hab ich auch gar keine Bilder gemacht ... sonst wird's echt peinlich 


Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na im Winter macht so ein Dämpfer auch nicht mehr soviel bei der Kälte!
Aber geben tut´s sie es z. B. hier:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=gasdruckdämpfer&_sacat=0&_odkw=gsdruckdämpfer&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy, 

das müßten welche sein, die bei Klappen von Lkws verwendet werden...............


----------



## Patrick K (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy
Ich denke Dämpfer von einer Busheckklappe solllten reichen ,wo möglich musst du drei oder vier Dämpfer verbauen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Ach je ... LKW ... Bus ... ich glaube so was hat meine Autoverwertung nicht.
Na ich frage bei Gelegenheit einfach mal 

Danke für den Link, werde mir den abspeichern.

Mandy


----------



## Baschdi (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo,

Zur Info: teichnoki hat meiner Meinung nach noch welche übrig. Evtl, mal bei ihm nachfragen...

Grüße

Baschdi


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke Baschdi 

Ich werde das Thema Gasdruckdämpfer auf jeden Fall im Auge (autsch das tat weh ) behalten. Dieses Jahr wird das eh nix mehr ... aber nächstes Jahr werde ich mich mal intensiv umschauen.

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

habe heute nach langer Zeit hier mal wieder vorbeigeschaut. wirklich schick geworden Dein neuer Teich.
Kompliment.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke schön Thomas 

Ist aber noch lange nicht fertig ... das brauch noch viel Zeit und auch Arbeit bis der tatsächlich ansehnlich wird 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey Leute,

nur mal so mitten im Winter ein Lebenszeichen von mir und den Fischen 
Also ... die Dämmung um den teich und im Filterbereich hat sich super gut bewährt. Okay, wir hatten nun keine 3Wochen -20°C ... aber so knappe 2 Wochen mit 2stelligen Minusgraden waren es schon.

Der geplante Frostwächter war ne absolute Nullrunde. Mein Mann hatte ein Teil gekauft, das man nicht in Feuchträumen aufstellen konnte 
Und feuchter als in der Filterkammer geht nur im Teich 

Also mußte was Neues her ... und was soll ich sagen. Der Weihnachtsmann brachte mir eine alte S-Bahnheizung. Die kann Feuchtigkeit ab und steht unter dem US III.
Und verrichtet zuverlässig ihren Dienst in dem Rythmus 30min heizen, 1Std ruhen, 30min heizen ... und so weiter und so fort.

Der Teich sank diesen Winter bisher nie auf unter 5°C ... momentan sind es 6,6°C.

Die Fische sind den ganzen Winter über aktiv und fit. Das Wintersinkfutter haben sie dieses Jahr verschmäht.
Also gab es normales Futter weiter.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bildchen ...

   

   

   

Die nächsten Bilder kommen dann sicher erst wenns draußen Frühling ist ... gibt ja auch vorher nicht wirklich was zu sehen 

Mandy


----------



## totti01 (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Mandy,

ich hab grad Dein Problem zwecks der Klappe gelesen.
Dasselbe Problem hatte ich damals auch.
Die Klappe meiner Filterkammer wiegt auch schlappe 80kg.
Da habe ich 2 Stück mit einer Kraft von jeweils 40kg verbaut. Hatte ich auch der Bucht geholt.
Die Gasdruckdämpfer ist eine gute Lösung, allerdings im Winter funzt das nicht so gut.
Durch die Kälte ist der Druck/Kraft um einiges reduziert.

Hier mal den Link von meiner Lösung. (Ich hoffe der funktioniert)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/57


----------



## Moonlight (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Vielen lieben Dank Torsten 

Ich muß endlich mal meine Schrauber anhauen. Die Dämpfer hatte ich schon wieder ganz vergessen 
War schon seit Wochen nicht mehr in der Filterkammer 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo,

mittlerweile ist der Teich ja nun nicht mehr so neu ... aber bisher fehlte die Außenverkleidung und auch eine ausreichend breite Umrandung.

Da uns der entsprechende Dukatenesel fehlt (wie so Vielen  ) haben wir nach einer preiswerten, aber optisch ansprechenden Verkleidung geschaut.
Holz wäre schön, aber das hätte dann auch Douglkasie sein müssen -> unbezahlbar
Holzplatten wären auch okay gewesen ->unzureichend witterungsbeständig
Polygonalplatten sehen geil aus -> unbezahlbar
Putz als einfachste Alternative -> Preis/Leistung gefiel uns nicht

Also was dann nehmen?
Ganz einfach ... eine Balkonverkleidung aus PVC. 100% Witterungsbeständig, UV beständig ... und preiswert.
Und das Ganze dann auch noch in Braun, dann sieht es aus wie Holz.
Also bestellt, bezahlt und 2Tage!!! später waren 2 Rollen da.

Die Verkleidung angebracht und sieht doch ganz hübsch aus.

     

Danach die Umrandung stabilisiert und Douglasiendielen in Doppelreihe aufgebracht.
Ja gut ... im Nachhinein wurde uns gesagt, wir hätten auf eine versetzte Brettbefestigung achten sollen, aber jetzt machen wir nicht nochmal alles ab.
Nun fehlt noch der Abschluß innen und außen ... aber dafür müssen wir noch paar Tage warten ... bis wieder Geld auf dem Konto eingegangen ist 

Ach ja, wer denkt bei dem Bau mit Schalsteinen ist dann alles gerade, der hat einfach mal falsch gedacht.
Bei der Umrandung haben wir feststellen müssen, wie dolle wir eigentlich beim Bau gepfuscht hatten ... alles krumm und schief 

Aber ich denke mal, wenn alles fertig ist sieht man davon nüscht mehr.

      

 

Und noch eines zum Thema Zugschieber unter wasser. Letztes Jahr im Juni eingebaut ... noch nicht mal ein Jahr unter Wasser und schon sind 2 Griffe abgebrochen. Schaut mal wie die aussehen 

   

Die blühen regelrecht 


Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

das mit den Zs-Griffen hatte ich auch schon, Rundes Vollalu 12mm aussem Bm geholt, ein passendes Gewinde rein geschnitten und gut iss! 

Und der nach gemachte Griff hält schon länger als das Original!


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mannmannmann, Deinen Elan und Energie möchte ich mal haben. Meine Hochachtung vor Dir/Euch, dem Teichprojekt und ein bischen Neid ist auch dabei.
Wollte unseren Teich auch schonmal - zum zweiten mal vergrößern, Opposition Chefin hat gewonnen und so bleibt er halt erstmal so wie er ist. Naja, irgendwann......  

Toi toi toi und weiter so. Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mal ne frage zu der Umrandung vom Teich. Da die Wände ja rund (oder knapp) einen Meter aus dem Boden rausgucken - wie issen das im Sommer wenn die Sonne draufprügelt? Wird das Wasser da nicht schneller warm oder nimmt der Beton das meiste auf?
So´n hoher Teichrand sieht auch geil aus und man muß nicht noch tiefer in den Boden reingraben. Da wir am Hang wohnen und die Erde nur ums Haus rum den Berg hoch zur Strasse abtransportiert werden kann, ist die Idee sehr hilfreich. Mal sehen - manjana .


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Tja andreas,

Bei mir ist es umgedreht,hier bin ich diejenige die koiverrückt ist.
Aber gott sei dank will mein mann mich glücklich sehen. . .also macht er mit 
Und es ist in 13jahren der 4. Teich 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

sehr gute Idee mit der Balkonverkeidung und es sieht gut aus. 
Die Wände bekomm ihr optisch einfach gerade, indem ihr die Konstruktion auf der die Balkonverkleidung geschraubt wird einfach mit kleinen Keilen unterlegt und dann natürlich eine Schnur anlegt. 
Dass Zugschieber und sogar Edelstahlschrauben sich im Laufe der Zeit im Wassr auflösen habe ich selbst schon erlebt.
Bei meinem selbstgebauten Sifi-Patrone sind mir die kompletten Alu-Rohre zwischen Deckel und Boden "abgefault".


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Nachdem mein internet gestern nicht mehr richtig ging nun die noch fehlende antwort für andreas 

Also ob die steine die temperatur auffängt vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber zumindest weiß ich,dass sich das wasser genauso schnell/langram erwärmt wie bei einen ebenerdigen teich.
Ich denke das liegt auch an der wasseroberfläche.
Auf jeden fall muß außen eine gute dämmung ran,sonst kühlt das wasser im winter zu sehr aus.

@olli, 
ich hab die gelegenheit gleich genutzt und die griffe mittels gewindestab verlängert. Nun häng ich nicht mehr mit dem halben körper im wasser.
Aber die idee mit dem vollalu ist gut,werd ich im hinterkopf behalten 

@reinhold,
Schnur haben wir keine genommen,aber ne lange wasserwaage. 
Ein hoch auf keile,ohne die wäre ich aufgeschmissen gewesen 
Über die zugschieber ärgere ich mich schon. Trocken verbaut sind sie undicht und unter wasser faulen sie weg :evil
Wie man es macht,macht man es verkehrt.

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,
die Verkleidung sieht sehr ordentlich aus und die __ Douglasie obenauf ebenfalls.


Schöne Grüße, Tim


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Nachdem mein internet gestern nicht mehr richtig ging nun die noch fehlende antwort für andreas
> 
> Also ob die steine die temperatur auffängt vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber zumindest weiß ich,dass sich das wasser genauso schnell/langram erwärmt wie bei einen ebenerdigen teich.
> Ich denke das liegt auch an der wasseroberfläche.
> ...



Den Schluss-Satz hab ich noch drangelassen, der passt immer und überall  

Der Tipp mit dem Dämmen wegen Winter ist gold wert - ans Kalte hab ich garnicht gedacht. Da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen, weil ich das dann schon gerne mit der Polygonalmauer oder mit großen Flußkieseln rundum machen und die innen mit einer Stahlbetonwand stabilisieren würde. Mal sehen, was mir dazu einfällt - und ob ich´s bei der Regierung durchkriege. Momentan hab ich sowieso nicht den Hauch einer Chance - zuviel Arbeit. 
Es ist doch richtig: Arbeit versaut einem den ganzen Tag 

Es wird auch wieder besser. Ciao Andreas.


----------



## stony25 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ganz einfach ... eine Balkonverkleidung aus PVC. 100% Witterungsbeständig, UV beständig ... und preiswert.



Hi Mandy,

Ideen muss man haben, schaut sehr gut aus
Kann man die Rollos in der Höhe kürzen?

Wie geht's Dir, mit deinen Fischen, speziell die Adoptierten?

Grüße,Andi


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey andi,

Ja die kann man kürzen. Dachte erst die sind hart (und ich muß sägen),aber meine sind recht weich,kann man mit einer guten schere abschneiden  aber das mußte ich nur an der seite.
Hach . . .scheiß wetter und ich hab noch sooo viel zu tun 
Ja wie gehts den fischen. . .hmm, im prinzip ganz gut. Paula und peter haben sich prima eingelebt und sie kommt mit viel geduld auch an die hand.
Er ist hektischer und ängstlicher.
Sorgen macht mir mein yamabuki,aber das ist ein anderes thema. 

@andreas,
Da müssen wir mal in ruhe drüber quasseln
Und weil du passende sprüche so magst: wo ein wille ist,ist auch ein weg. . .grins

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

So,

die Umrandung ist fertig ... naja, fast fertig. Uns fehlen noch 2,17m Balkonverkleidung  ... aber dann bin ich fertig 

     

   

Und dann bin ich gerade dabei (Holger, vielen lieben Dank für diese tolle Inspiration ) die restlichen Wände mittels Beton und Feldsteinen zu verkleiden.
Sieht gar nicht so undumm aus 
Zumindest werd ich so meine vielen Steine los.
Allerdings kann man nicht mehr als 3Steine übereinandersetzen, sonst wird der Druck von oben zu groß.
Also eine tagelange/wochenlange Friemelei. Aber es macht mir viel Spaß zu sehen wie langsam alles so seine Form annimmt 

     

Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf weitere 2Wochen mit schönem Wetter, dann werd ich sicher noch im Urlaub fertig werden  ... fast fertig 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



> Uns fehlen noch 2,17m Balkonverkleidung



wer hat denn da gemessen..............

sieht aber gut aus und dann dahinter noch ne ordentliche Isolierung, dann kann auch der nächste Winter kommen........
wie gut das wir unsere Frauen haben...................


----------



## Moonlight (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Reinhold,

Da ist überall isolierung dahinter.
6cm styrodur. Hat sich schon letzten winter bewährt 
Wir haben nicht falsch gemessen,wir haben diese seite schlichtweg vergessen 

Mandy

Ps: gut das ich keine zwei linken hände habe


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

sieht toll aus. Und die Mauer... ein Traum!!! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## andreas w. (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

erstmal mein Respekt. Die Idee mit der Steinverkleidung vor den Styrodurplatten - klasse und sieht auch genau so aus.
Ich möchte Dir nicht die Euphorie nehmen, aber meinst Du das hält über die Winter (mehrere)so einfach auf die platten geklebt oder sogar nur mir Speis?
Mein Tipp wäre gewesen, erstmal die Platten mit kleber oder Zement/Sand-Gemisch 1:1 vorziehen und ein Gewebe oder Estrichgitter einlegen. Armierung ! Dann kannste die Steine draufmauern. Hält auch keine Ewigkeit, aber länger denke ich.

Wenn Du mehr als drei Steine mauern willst, steck hölzer dazwischen und somit haste gleich eine Fuge zwischen den Steinen.
Entweder ein dünnes Holz + ein Keilchen, oder zwei Hölzer mit einem Pappstückchen dazwischen, was dann wenn trocken zuerst rausgezogen wird. Die Version mit dem Keilchen ist denke ich besser, so kannste mindestens einen halben Meter hoch mauern und das sollte halten.

Deine Pflanzen schick ich morgen früh auf die Reise - mal gespannt auf Deinen Kommentar.

So, jetzt ab zum Sport, schönen Abend, Andreas.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Sieht geil aus,nich holger 
Hast ne tolle idee gehabt die ich klauen konnte  

@ Andreas,

Die steine sind nicht geklebt. Das ist eine separate mauer. Den zwischenraum zwischen stein und styrodur hab ich zusätzlich mit beton (3:1) ausgefüllt.
Ich werd sehen wie lange es hält.

Übrigens,die mauer ist fertig.
Morgen noch dem komposter die erde jauen und dann können die pflanzen (schlitzahorn etc.) einziehen.

Mandy

Ps: freu mich auf die pflanzen


----------



## andreas w. (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Na dann wird´s schon werden, wenn nicht, weiss ich ja wer´s macht 1

Grünzeug ist unterwegs.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Grünzeug ist unterwegs.



 . . . 
Na dann sag ich schon mal DANKE !  

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

hey mandy , sehr schöner Koiteich !!  

ich wollte mal fragen was dein Teich Rohbau gekostet hat, also Schalsteine, mauern und Teichfolie inkl verschweißen!? 

weil ich nächste saison auch vergrößern will , kannst auch gern per PN antworten

Liebe Grüße Francis


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey francis,

Material für stahl, steine, kies, zement waren rund 2500euro.
Die 'folie' ist in meinem fall hdpe . . .vom fachmann verlegt, preis ohne kommentar. Kannst du bei dem user 'lifra' selbst erfragen. Das ist unterschiedlich und kommt darauf an wieviel qm hdpe, wieviel bofn-/ ab-/zuläufe, die materialstärke, arbeitsaufwand etc. Das solltest du aber mit dem fachmann selbst auskaspern.
Keine angst, frank marquardt ist furchtbar nett 

Für das gesamte material (+strom,+wasser etc) hab ich (lt.rechnung meines gatten)  knapp 5000 euronen hingeblättert  
Ohne umrandung etc.

Und wenn du alles gelesen hast, wirst du gemerkt haben, es kamen weder buddelkosten noch großartig lieferkosten hinzu. Alles mit muskelschmalz gemacht.

Wenn man alLes selbst macht kann man schon ordentlich geld sparen. 
Alles von firmen gemacht, hätte die summe wahrscheinlich verdoppelt 

Aber alle mühen sind es definitiv wert. . .wenn man diese tiere liebt und ihnen ein artgerechtes zuhause bieten will. 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

danke für die Auflistung, habe ich mir schon fast gedacht in dem Preissegment  

Ich will ja wenn alles klappt nächstes Jahr auch vergrößern auf ca. 20-25m³ ... nun habe ich ja leider das Problem" dass ich in meinem Garten laut Gartensatzung nix mauern, beton usw. bauen darf ;/ der Garten ist gepachtet ...

Ich will die Teichwände so steil wie möglich gestalten deshalb würde mauern die beste Lösung sein ! aber ich darf es ja eigentlich nicht ! oder geht es auch ohne (zwar dann nicht so steile wände erziele ?! 

Gruß Francis


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey francis,

Das geht theoretisch auch ohne mauern.
Was für ne bodenbeschaffenheit hast du? 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

also mein Gartennachbar 4 Gärten weiter hat auch komplett gerade wände gebuddelt ! aber der liegt tiefer als ich und hat bei 1,60 schichtenwasser ! 
ich würde sagen normaler Bogen kiesig kalkig !?


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Dann mußte die wände abstützen.
Davon abgesehen, warum willst du in einer gartenanlage so einen teich bauen?
Da macht man eher einen kleineren gestuften teich.

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

der Garten befindet sich auf dem Hinterhof meines" Wohnhauses, und da wir hier denkemal für immer wohnen bleiben und ich ja schon einen Teich habe mit 10 kleinen Koi (der soll größer werden !) 

da der Garten flächenmäßig gesehen ja nicht groß ist bzw. da wo sich der Teich befindet den will ich um 1m länger und ca. 1,5m breiter bauen! und 1/3 auf des teiches mit sumpfzone und flachwasser zone und 2/3 tief mit 2m. Gesamt grundfläche 8m x 3m. 
wie könnte ich die wände abstützen ohne mauern ?

Gruß Francis


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*



francis89 schrieb:


> wie könnte ich die wände abstützen ohne mauern ?



Hi. Du könntest die Wände auch mit einer Holzverschalung abtsützen. Wenn Du vernünftige Balken nimmst und dann auch etwas dickere Bretter (Rauhspund) dann geht das auch. Nur das Holz wird über die Jahre vergammeln, da es ja doch zu feuchten Bodenverhältnissen kommen wird. Unter Umständen müsste die Holzwand dann zum Erdreich hin, mit Folie oder Mauerwerkschutzplanen (oder wie die jetzt heißt - Noppenbahn) vorher geschützt werden. Das wäre jetzt nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Bin wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen.
Das Hochbeet ist fertig und auch das flache Mauerstück der Filterkammer Carportseitig ist fertig.
Nun fehlen noch die 7,50m am Pflanzenfilter ... die schaffe ich dieses Jahr bestimmt auch noch ... hoffe ich 

   

Die Abdeckung der Helixkammer passt ja nun nicht mehr über den Luftheber drüber, also habe ich sie aubgebaut und auseinander genommen.
Sie wird höher gesetzt und zweigeteilt.
Der linke Teil (der jetzt noch fehlt) wird mit Scharnieren versehen, so dass man ihn aufklappen und auf dem rechten teil ablegen kann. Beides zusammen kann man dann rausziehen.
Dazu hab ich U-Profile aufgeschraubt und 6 Rollen (je Seite 3 Stück) am "Deckel" angebracht. Funktioniert jetzt schon gut.
Ist aber eben noch lange nicht fertig.

Ansonsten ist die Umrandung zu 90% fertig (ein Stück am Pflanzenfilter fehlt noch), die Beleuchtung ist installiert und im Dunkeln sieht das einfach nur Hammer aus ...

     

Wenn mein Wasser nun auch endlich nicht mehr grün wäre, wäre ich vollauf zufrieden 
Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren ... der Teich ist noch jungfräulich und muß erstmal alle Stadien durchlaufen.
Nächstes Jahr wirds sicher besser ... oder spätestens wenn der Winter da und die Sonne weg ist 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Moin Mandy. 
Sieht echt klasse aus. 
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Danke schön Tim 

Bin gerade bei Dir vorbeigefahren  Schöner Karton ... 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy


Moonlight schrieb:


> Schöner Karton ...



Schön ist, dass die Pappe abgeholt wird. 

Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

 ... 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

ist echt HAMMER geworden. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey holger,

Danke 
Ist auch echt ne friemelei. 
Naja,noch 7,5m und ich bin durch 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ... 

Hab in der letzten Zeit das Quarantänebecken gedämmt, Dank Tims übrig gebliebenen Styrodurplatten. 
Vielen lieben Dank an den edlen Spender 

Den Rand hab ich um 20cm erhöht, so dass jetzt 1400Liter rein gehen.

Und damit alles optisch zusammenpasst, hab ich bereits begonnen auch dieses ganze Gebilde mit Feldsteinen zu mauern.
Allerdings ist jetzt langsam Schluß mit den Steinen ... muß erst wieder Nachschub besorgen.

 

Und gestern hab ich den Teich abgedeckt. Grund: ich hab nur noch 17,6°C ´(Oberfläche gemessen) im Teich. Sicher ist es unten in 2m Tiefe wärmer, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich die Temperatur so lange wie möglich gern hoch halten möchte, hab ich mich eben dazu entschieden den Teich winterfest zu machen.

   

Jetzt wird die Temperatur auch wieder steigen ... wenn alle Ritzen geschlossen worden sind  Bin nämlich nicht ganz fertig geworden.

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi Mandy,

was soll ich sagen? Die Mauer ist klasse! Meine ist inzwischen von Algen besetzt...

WOW! Mit dem Abdecken bist du aber früh dran... Bei uns kommt gerade der Hochsommer zurück. Temperaturen über 30 Grad! Allein am Mittwoch ist meine Temperatur im Teich um fast 2 Grad gestiegen.

Wie ist das Wetter bei euch denn so?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey holger,

Die letzten tage regen, aber heute um die 25grad.
Das problem sind der starke wind und die frischen nächte (um die 10grad). Da kühlt das wasser schnell ab und wärmt sich tags kaum noch auf.

Der teich (oberfläche) ist jetzt auf 19,3grad . . .tendenz steigend 

Komisch,ich bin fast jedes jahr die erste die abdeckt 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Huhu Mandy,
Klasse sieht deine Mauer aus, toll gemacht
Gefällt mir gut!
Allerdings finde ich es schade, den Teich so früh schon abzudecken...
Da hast du ja jetzt schon nix mehr davon, schade... und die Fische?
Finden die so nen lagnen Winter echt toll?
Noch ist das Wetter doch sooooooo schön,  meine Fische genießen die Sonne.
Aber du wirst schon wissen, warum du das so machst, 
Ich warte noch ein wenig, mit der Abdeckung und hoffe auf einen goldenen Oktober.
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hey bine,

Die platten sind doch klar. . .also müssen die koi nichts missen.
Sie sind merklich ruhiger unter der abdeckung. . .es erschreckt sie nichts.

Der/die einzige der/die einen nachteil hat,bin ich.
Ich kann sie nicht mehr großflächig sehen. Aber ich hab licht und ne klappe. . .das paßt schon.

Mir sind die bedürfnisse der fische in dem falle wichtiger als mein wünsche.
Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, magst du jetzt schon frieren? Ich nicht 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hast Recht Mandy,
ich friere auch nicht gerne, du machst das sicher richtig.(Fütterst du trotzdem noch ?)
Ich hab ja noch so wenig Ahnung, hab nur festgestellt, dass meine Fische, selbst im vergangenen Jahr
in der Keller IH auch bei nur wenigen °C noch recht fit waren und alle haben es gut überstanden.
Die packen das schon, und brauchen es, glaube ich, nicht wirklich richtig kuschelig warm.
Dieses Jahr versuche ich die Fische, auch mit Abdeckung  draußen zu Überwintern...
Ich hoffe, es klappt ... und noch mäste ich sie heftig, 
damit der Winter gut überstanden werden kann:beten
Ich drücke uns Beiden die Daumen, 
dir Mandy.... für Sunny und all die anderen Schönen in deinem Besitz
und mir, für meine bald 4 Koi, ...meine  Goldis packen das ja sowiso problemlos
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

   bine,

Ich füttere so lange meine süßen was essen.
War im letzten winter durchgängig 
Deswegen mach ich mir auch wenig sorgen. Aber ja,sunny bereitet mir schon etwas kummer,er mag immer noch nicht fressen 

Der rest ist fit und wird genauso gut übern winter kommen,wie die letzten jahre 

Du wirst das auch packen,da bing ich zuversichtlich. 

Mandy


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

(bing) hihi
ich auch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neubau 2012*

Hi, Mandy
Sieht alles super aus, war sicher auch ein ganz schönes Stück Arbeit.!
 Ich habe meinen Teich auch mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt (allerdings erst im November). War der 1. Winter mit Teich. Habe auch ein Heizkabel im Teich verlegt, das ich  angestellt habe bei -20°. Die Fische haben alle überlebt (Goldorfen, Goldfische und sogar die Schleierschwänze) Hatte auch immer die Skimmerpumpe zu laufen.
Wird schon klappen, daß alle gut über den Winter kommen!
Habe meine heute mit Regenwürmer verwöhnt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2014)

So,

Rücken ist wieder einigermaßen okay, da zieht es mich natürlich bei dem schönen Wetter in den Garten.
An Quarantänebecken hab ich etwas weiter gemauert ... aber der Beton braucht aktuell noch zu lange um zu trocknen, deshalb gehen nicht mehr als 2 Reihen auf einmal.
Ansonsten hab ich neben dem Hochbeet einen Absatz gemauert. Die ewige häßliche Schräge ging mir auf die Nerven. Sieht jetzt so aus.

Muß nur noch der Rasen wachsen ...

Bezüglich der letzten 2 Bilder hätte ich mal ne Frage. Der Biotec ist jetzt mit der Filterung des Quarantänebeckens beauftragt und wird seinen dauerhaften Standort dort einnehmen.
Allerdings sieht das doch irgendwie ... hüstel hüstel ... Bescheiden aus.
Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie ich den Filter mit in die Steinverkleidung einbinden kann?
So richtig fällt mir nichts ein was nach etwas aussieht ... ich muß ja auch immer noch ran kommen können.

Mandy


----------



## PeterW (6. Apr. 2014)

Hi Mandy,
wenn du das Quarantänebecken oben rundherum mit __ Douglasie verkleiden willst - zumindest sehen deine Bretter danach aus- mach doch hinten
einfach noch einen Standrahmen um den Filter und verkleide den ebenfalls mit den Brettern. Sieht dann zumindest einheitlich aus.
Ich denke mal alles andere wird zu aufwendig. Dann noch 'nen Deckel drauf auf den du dann noch Pflanzen stellen kannst und fertig ist der Lack.
Mein Biotec steht auch verkleidet mit Nut und Feder-Brettern neben den Mülltonnenboxen, im gleichen schwedenrot gestrichen, passt optisch.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2014)

Hey Peter,  hast Du mal ein Bild von Deiner Filterverkleidung?  Ich kann mir das gerade so gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PeterW (6. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Mandy,

Bild kommt morgen abend......

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2014)

Okay. Danke schon mal im Voraus .


----------



## PeterW (7. Apr. 2014)

Hi Mandy,

hier noch die versprochenen Bilder, zwar mit Blitz weil schon bißchen dunkel, aber man sieht's trotzdem gut.
Die Verkleidung vom Biotec sind vorgenannte Nut und Feder Spundbretter. Auf dem anderen Bild ist erhöht ebenfalls
Filterverkleidung (2 Tonnenfilter) hier mit __ Douglasie, kieferfarben lasiert.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2014)

Hey Peter, vielen Dank für die Bilder. In einer versteckten Ecke würde ich den Filter genau so einbauen wie Du. Nur mein Quarantänebecken samt Filter steht vor dem Haus, neben dem Carport, also fällt sofort ins Auge. Deshalb wäre mir das Umbauen mit Holz etwas zu wuchtig. Ich hatte da eher an etwas Filigraneres gedacht. Na mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee.


----------



## PeterW (8. Apr. 2014)

Hi Mandy,

hier noch eine Idee wenn du was filigranes willst. Habe mal noch ein Bild eines Spaliers gemacht, gibt's im Baumarkt
für wenig Geld. Das kann man zusammenschieben wie man's eben haben möchte und in der Höhe zusätzlich kürzen.
Verbinden kann man die über Eck mit Kabelbindern, Rankpflanzen im Topf oder Balkonkasten davor und fertig.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2014)

Danke Peter.
Ich glaube ich muß mal ganz tief in mich gehen ...

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (9. Apr. 2014)

Hi Mandy,

nun mal meine Idee. Ziehe doch auf die Höhe des Beckens noch mal ein Mäuerlein um den Filter. Dann machst du auch darum diese wunderschöne Steinverkleidung. Den Teil den der Filter über diese Mauer hinaussteht, baust du dir ein abnehmbares "Kästchen", am besten aus den gleichen Holzdielen wie die obere Umrandung. Damit hast du einen Deckel und auf den kannst du eine paar hübsche Hängeblümchen stellen und schon ist der Anbau kaschiert.

Wenn du dir richtig Arbeit machen willst, kannst du in den Maueranbau oben auch noch Blumenkästen integrieren und schon könnte das alles ziemlich nett aussehen.

Ich hoffe, du hast in etwa kapiert wie ich das meine...

Grüßle,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2014)

Ja Holger,

ich habe verstanden was Du meinst ... die Steine wollte ich gerne dort weiterführen, nur war mir immer nie so klar, wie das dann oberhalb der Steine aussehen soll.
Die Idee mit dem Holz oben drauf ist nicht schlecht. Ich denke mal, so kann man es machen.

Vielen lieben Dank für die Anregungen ... dann wird mir diesen Sommer definitiv nicht langweilig 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ja ich lebe auch noch. Ich weiß ich hab mich rar gemacht, aber ich bin der Foren und einfach müde geworden. Um genau zu sein überlege ich seit geraumer Zeit (nicht erst seit letztes Jahr), ob ich die ganze Teichgeschichte nicht an den Nagel hängen sollte.
Ihr könnt euch doch sicher noch an meine Euphorie bzgl. des "tollen" Trommelfilters erinnern. Nun, seit November geht gar nichts mehr. Mittlerweile ist der 3. Motor im Allerwertesten. Ich habe auch die __ Nase gestrichen voll den Erbauer zu kontaktieren, da ich keine Lust mehr auf seine Aussage habe, ich wäre zu "blöd" zum Einbauen.
Nun, was gibt es denn da großartig einzubauen ... die Trommel wird auf der einen Seite in die Zwischenwand eingeschoben und liegt auf der anderen  Seite auf dem Rahmen des IBC auf. Fertig ist der Einbau. Trotzdem läuft die Trommel augenscheinlich nicht rund, denn oben quetscht sich die Dichtung das es nur so quietscht und unten ist so viel Platz, dass das Dreckwasser dazwischen durchläuft. Also habe ich die Trommel fast jedes Jahr ausgebaut, gereinigt und auf einer ebenen Fläche Probelaufen lassen. Ohne Geräusche oder andere Beanstandungen ging das von statten und ich war stolz, dachte ich hätte das hinbekommen. Doch paar Tage nachdem sie wieder im IBC hing begann es von Neuen ... quietschen, rattern, Zahnriemen überspringen ... die Dichtung entfernte sich wieder von der Stirnseite. Aber ich bin ja zu doof.
Ich hatte sogar zwei Teichfreunde bei mir, die sich das Ganze angesehen haben. Der IBC ist in Waage, die Trommel war es nicht. Sie wurde in Waage gebracht, aber das Problem bestand nach wie vor. Ja logisch, immer wenn der Motor angegangen ist, hat sich die Trommel einen Hüpfer vollzogen und sich verzogen, das konnte man sehen. Also wurde ein stabiler Deckel aus ca. 1,5xm dicken Plexiglas auf die Trommel geschraubt, damit sie sich nicht mehr verziehen kann. Am IBC wurde sie ebenfalls befestigt. Hat auch nicht geholfen. Regelmäßig hüpft der Zahnriemen eins weiter, da hilft auch kein neu justieren. Wenn es jetzt geht, heißt es nicht, dass es morgen auch noch funktioniert. Ein gut gespannter Zahnriemen in der Ausgangsstellung, heißt auch nicht, dass er noch gut gespannt ist, wenn die Trommel, bzw das große Zahnrad sich zur Hälfte gedreht hat. Irgendwie läuft das ganze Ding einfach mal unrund. Aber ich bin ja zu doof.
Beim letztjährlichen Ausbau fielen die unteren Führungsräder einfach mal ab. Diagnose: durchgerostet. Sollte nicht, aber kann passieren. Doch als ich mir im Baumarkt etwas günstiges Adäquates als Übergang besorgen wollte, hab ich doch tatsächlich die gleichen Rollen bei den Möbelrollen für schmale 2 Euro gefunden und war etwas entsetzt. So viel zu dem Thema Edelstahl.
Eigentlich hab ich die letzten Jahre damit zugebracht, diese absolute Fehlkonstruktion immer irgendwie am Laufen zu halten. So ähnlich wie man einen Komapatienten mit Geräten am Leben erhält, aber eigentlich lebt er nicht mehr wirklich.
Wegfahren war ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die Schmutzrinne ist eine Fehlkonstruktion, der feine Algenschmutz sammelt sich, türmt sich immer mehr auf und verstopft den Wasserfluss. Mir wurde geraten eine Art Schieber zu bauen. Ja klar, kein Problem ... nur aufgrund des höheren Metallgestänges des IBC kann man mit nichts in die Schmutzrinne gelangen was länger als 30cm ist, mehr Abstand ist nicht zw. dem Gestänge und dem "Eingang" und man müsste von schräg oben rein. Bei einer Trommel von ca. 50cm reicht das natürlich nicht. Ich habe mir einen Greifer mit Knickgelenk besorgt. Aber ich bin ja immer noch zu doof.

So, wie anfangs erwähnt geht seit November nun nix mehr. Es hat plötzlich gekracht und gerattert, so dass mir im Dunkeln einfach nichts anderes übrig blieb, als den Stecker zu ziehen und die komplette Filteranlage tot zu legen. Schlechtes nasses Wetter und mein Rheuma haben auch ordentlich dafür gesorgt, dass ich bis Ende März nichts an dem Zustand ändern konnte ...
Die Teichsaison hat schon lange begonnen, nur bei mir nicht. Der Teich versteckt sich noch immer unter der Abdeckung ... zum Schutz vor Umwelteinflüssen wie Laub, Blüten, Flugschmutz etc., denn die Filteranlage läuft immer noch nicht. Nach 2 Monaten Lieferzeit ist endlich ein (augenscheinlich) passender Motor eingetroffen. Doch der schien das Problem nicht allein zu sein, denn das alte Getriebe bewegt sich keinen Millimeter und am neuen Motor ist keines dran. Festgefressen. Klasse ... Ach ich vergaß, ich bin ja zu doof.
Jetzt nochmal 2 Monate auf ein Getriebe von Übersee warten? Definitiv nicht.
Hätte ich damals nur etwas mehr Geld ausgegeben und mir einen Trommler vom bekannten Händler geholt, hätte ich nicht so viel graue Haare und vielleicht auch noch etwas mehr Selbstvertrauen in das was ich kann ... oder eben nicht, denn ich bin ja eh zu allem zu doof.
Für mich gibt es aktuell nur zwei Möglichkeiten ... den Teich als Pool benutzen oder mir einen neuen Filter besorgen ... ich bin noch etwas Zwiegespalten ... aber das haben doofe Menschen nun mal so an sich.

Ich hoffe die, die bereits so einen Filter besitzen haben keine Probleme und die, die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich diesen zu kaufen, überlegen sich das gut ob sie doof sein wollen oder nicht 

Der Erfahrungsbericht der talentfreien und doofen Mandy


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2019)

Danke das du uns mal wieder teilhaben lässt. 
Auch wenn das Ding immer noch sein Eigenleben weiter führt. 
Wenn du dich entschieden hast melde dich, ich und bestimmt auch einige andere bekannte Gesichter stehen bereit euch beim Einbau von etwas vernünftigen zu helfen.
Ich hoffe euch geht es soweit gut?


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2019)

Servus Mandy

Schön wieder von Dir zu hören, wenn auch nichts schönes ... Dir/Euch geht es gut ?

Jetzt hast soviel über den Filter geschrieben, aber nichts wie sich die Koi in den letzten 5 Jahren entwickelt haben. 
Sind sie bereits zu Jumbos geworden ?
Hat es neue Kois gegeben ? 
Wie hoch ist der Besatz heute ?
Wie hat sich der Teich überhaupt entwickelt ?

Schön das du wieder da bist und hoffe das wir dein Problem gelöst bekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mandy


Moonlight schrieb:


> den Teich als Pool benutzen oder mir einen neuen Filter besorgen .


Es gibt auch noch die Option: Fische verschenken, oder verkaufen . Dann kannst Du den Filter ganz weglassen.
Hab ich so gemacht, Fische verschenkt und der Skimmer ist der Einzige der noch läuft. Es ist ein jetzt ein Naturteich .
Wasser ist klar, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Libellen usw. vermehren sich wie die Weltmeister.
Vor allen Dingen ist der 'Arbeitsaufwand 80 % weniger.


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mandy,

hiermit spreche ich Dir mein Beileid für Deine Probleme aus.

Habe mal kurz in Deinen TF-Thread geschaut ...
Zuallererst ist mir ein konstruktives Problem aufgefallen und ich glaube, der Erbauer des TF hat die Lastverhältnisse falsch eingeschätzt.
Falls Du Deinem TF noch einen neuen Versuch gönnen möchtest, dann würde ich zuerst die Tragrollen gemäß diesem Schema versetzen:
 

Für weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge müsste man das 'Teil' mal  in Natura anschauen oder ich müsste mich durch Deine und seine Beschreibungen/Bilder durchwühlen.
Das wäre etwas aufwändiger und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das Elend unaufgefordert antun muss. 

Andere Optionen wurden schon angeführt, dass musst Du selbst entscheiden.
Wobei man sich sein Hobby und die Motivation dafür nicht durch ein falsch designtes Technikteil verderben lassen sollte.  
(An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für einen neuen und im Einsatz bewährten Trommler entscheiden - wenn sonst im Umfeld alles stimmt ...)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2019)

Moin Mandy.
Dieser nette TF hat grundsätzliche Konstruktionsfehler wie instabiles Gehäuse, Lagerung, Rinne etc..... http://www.chicokoi.de/trommelfilter_eigenbauten.html
Da weiß man leider immer erst hinterher.

Weißt Du noch...damals als ich meinen TF eines anderen Herstellers gebraucht gekauft hatte...hast Du noch gesagt, warum ich mir das Bodensee-Modell nicht besser neu gekauft hätte.
Tja....an meinem Polymare-TF -EM 530 Gebrauchtkauf musste ich auch etliches reparieren und umbauen....der läuft jetzt aber schon störungsfrei- bis auf einen selbstverschuldeten Antriebsausfall und einmal Abfluß durch Fadenalgen verstopft.

Schmeiß die Kiste raus, besorg Dir irgendwoher einen PP- TF. Die laufen wohl anständig durch.
Vielleicht genügt selbst so ein Aquaforte-TF- Kistchen bei Dir.

Das "Problem" mit einer Spülrinne, in die man ohne Montage nicht hineinfassen kann haben aber viele TF.
Einer der Gründe, warum ich meine Spülrinne damals selber gebaut hatte.
Eine Rinnenspülung kann auch helfen den Schmutz besser abzutransportieren.

Falls Du eine andere Spülrinne anbauen willst, ich habe noch die originale Polymare- Spülrinne zu liegen.
Vielleicht ist diese ja etwas besser konstruiert.
Musst nur abholen kommen.

Die Bilder unten sind von meiner Eigenbau- Rinne.
In die kann ich komplett reingreifen.
Die originale ist Eckig, flach und hat den Ablauf am Ende nach unten.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

Fische verschenken oder verkaufen ist keine Option. Nach dem damaligen Bakterienproblem sind alles Carrier und ich habe nur zwei Möglichkeiten, töten oder behalten. Ich möchte durch einzelne Tierabgabe nicht verantwortlich sein, wenn der bestehende Bestand des Käufers verendet. Das geht gar nicht. Ich hab jetzt noch ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil Marcels Bestand krank geworden ist, nachdem er zwei Babys von mir bekommen hatte. Nur damals wusste ich das noch nicht. Jetzt schon. 
Heißt aber auch, dass ich nie wieder einen neuen Koi hinzufügen kann. Deshalb wird sich der Bestand auch nie ändern, außer es verstirbt mal einer, was bisher noch nicht passiert ist. 
Mein Mann und ich haben uns heute früh kurz beraten und beschlossen einen neuen Trommler zu kaufen, bzw das ist schon geschehen.
Mit einem Durchsatz von 25'000 l ist es ein AquaForte geworden. Leider gibt der Markt nicht viel Bezahlbares her mit 3 Zu- und 2 Abläufen. Die meisten haben alle nur 2 bzw 1 Anschluss. Und wenn die Anschlüsse dann doch passen, dann nur über 2000 Euro. Wie sage ich immer so schön : ich verdiene mein Geld zwar auf der Straße, aber ich finde es dort nicht. 
Naja, auf jeden Fall ist er bezahlt und sollte bis Samstag hier eintreffen. Dann heißt es mal wieder umbauen. 
Hoffentlich ist das dann endlich ein Filter der reibungslos funktioniert und den Teich nicht unter Strom setzt. Das hatte ich bei meiner obigen Ausführung nämlich total vergessen. Ich hatte an einer Metallverschraubung der trocken aufgestellten Spülpumpe einen Stromschlag bekommen. Der Phasenprüfer hatte mir danach sogar das Teichwasser als 'stromführend' deklariert. Der Motor war das Problem. Durchgebrannt, aber trotzdem noch funktionierend hatte er Strom ans Wasser abgegeben und dadurch über das Metallteil auch an mich. Und ich hatte mich immer gewundert, wieso die Einblutungen der Fische nicht weggehen. Na wenn ich permanent unter Strom stehen würde, dann würde es mir ja auch nicht gut gehen. Logisch. 
Sollte der Teich wieder vorzeigbar sein, dann kann ich ja paar Bilder machen und euch teilhaben lassen. 

Die Frage wie es mir/uns geht ist etwas kompliziert. In meinem Leben hat sich ne Menge verändert, wir haben viel Höhen und Tiefen hinter uns, aber immer wieder zusammengerauft. Hat aber auch dafür gesorgt, dass ich mich immer mehr zurück gezogen habe. 
Meine Rheumadiagnose vor paar Jahren hat das alles noch etwas komplizierter gemacht. Bloß gut das wir den Umbau vor vielen Jahren gemacht haben, denn heute könnte ich das nicht mehr. Aber wie bei jedem anderen gibt es eben gute und schlechte Tage, wobei ich bei letzteren nicht mal mehr einen Schraubverschluss der Wasserflasche öffnen kann. Kann eh nur noch schlechter werden. Mal sehen wie lange ich meinen Job noch machen kann, wer weiß.

Mandy


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2019)

Na dann vor allem gute Besserung!
Und wenn es auf der Straße nicht mehr geht... Du weißt ja im 1. OG....hinter der 4...  da ist sicher ein Büroplatz frei!

Wenn Du umbaust, dann lasst Euch vom Elektriker einen RCD/ Fehlerstromschutzschalter installieren und auch das Teichwasser "erden".
Das "erden" geht hervorragend in der Filterkammer, wo auch die eventuell getauchten 230V Geräte sind.

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen TF-Gerät!
Achtet fein auf die Einbauhöhe OK Spülrinne = OK Teich.
oder
Theoretisch kann der TF auch ggf. 1 oder 2cm tiefer...weil dort der Pegel ja im Pumpbetrieb etwas sinkt.
Dann habt ihr die volle Siebfläche des TF und die Rinne ist Euer Teichüberlauf.

Bei Pumpe aus läuft dann aber 1 oder 2cm Wasser über die Rinne aus dem Teich....


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Ähm Thorsten, was ist denn hinter der 4. im 1. OG? AK ist doch weiter oben...oder?
Einbauhöhen ist logisch und das mit der Schmutzrinne hab ich jetzt schon so gemacht. War ne gute Überlegung, damit wurde der Überlauf eigentlich überflüssig und hinfällt. Aber egal, was man hat, das hat man. 

Mandy


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2019)

*A*lte *K*nacker(innen)  sitzen genau da.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Verstehe


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> *A*lte *K*nacker(innen)  sitzen genau da.


Na da hat aber die Mandy noch, viel Zeit, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 
Aber man ist ja nur.so alt wie man sich fühlt, oder so ähnlich 

Sch.... bin ich alt


----------



## Mushi (13. Mai 2019)

Reingefallen wie ein paar andere auch. Mit dem Aquaforte seid ihr sicher?

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Mit dem Aquaforte seid ihr sicher?



Keine Ahnung. Sicher kann man sich nie sein. 
Aber da hab ich Garantie und sollte es ein Montagsgerät sein, lässt sich bei so einem bekannten und großen Händler bestimmt eine Lösung finden. 
.
Mandy


----------



## Aquaga (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mandy,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ATF-1, den habe ich auch und bin bisher total zufrieden mit dem Kauf.

2 Tipps für mehr Spaß mit dem TF:

Achte darauf, dass du das neue 2019er Modell bekommst (das ist eine graue Kiste, die blaue ist das alte Modell)
da wurden ein paar kleinere Kinderkrankheiten optimiert (z.B. robusteres Siebgewebe!).

Wenn du von Schwerkraft auf gepumpt umbauen willst oder aus anderen gründen den Schwimmerschalter ausbauen/umbauen willst
spar dir den Ausbau des Spülrohrs mit den Düsen (so wie es in der Anleitung steht).
Schraube einfach die 2 Schrauben mit denen die beiden Edelstahlwinkeln (an denen der Schwimmerschalter montiert ist)
am Gehäuse befestigt sind auf und ziehe sie mit dem Schalter raus. Geht schneller und Stressfreier.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2019)

Nein Aquaga, ich baue nicht um, ich bleibe bei Schwerkraft. 
Aber danke für den Tipp. 
Laut dem Bild, sollte das Gehäuse grau sein.

https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtech...rommelfilter-atf-1-kunststoff-incl.-steuerung

Ich hoffe nur, er kommt auch am Samstag... 

Mandy


----------



## Mushi (13. Mai 2019)

Ich lerne möglichst aus den Fehlern. Jetzt kaufst Du den billigsten TF bei einem Händler der für mache schwer erreichbar war? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Frank, 

Meine Meinung : billig ist ne Nutte am Straßenrand. 
Der Trommelfilter ist, wenn überhaupt, preiswert. Wobei preiswert relativ ist und sich der Begriff am verfügbaren Barmittel orientiert. Meines ist aktuell eben begrenzt. 
Und am Ende heißt preiswert nicht schlecht. Der erste Trommelfilter war wesentlich teurer und, wie man sieht, nicht das Gelbe vom Ei (damit stehe ich nicht alleine da, hab ich schon vor geraumer Zeit bei Facebook gesehen). 

Mandy


----------



## Aquaga (15. Mai 2019)

Da gebe ich Mandy recht.

Der TF ist meiner Meinung nach seinen Preis absolut wert.
Eine Eigenbaukiste kostet wohl fast das Gleiche (insbes. wenn ich die Konstruktions- und Bauzeit mit einbeziehe)
und kann in der Regel weniger als der ATF-1.

Wenn ich mir dann Trommler zum zwei oder dreifachen Preis angucke und sehe, dass im wesentlichen deren Controler 
nur ein paar mehr Softwarefunktionen und dafür ein paar mehr Knöpfchen und ein Digitaldisplay bietet,
frage ich mich was die da für riesen Margen aufgeschlagen haben. 

Sorry, aber ein ferngesteuertes Modellauto ist technisch aufwendiger bzw. komplizierter als ein TF und kostet weniger.


Gabor,
der so manche Preisgestaltung bei Trommel- und Endlosbandfiltern nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Mushi (15. Mai 2019)

Preiswert heißt, etwas ist seinen Preis wert. Ich spreche von billig.

Gutes Gelingen,
Frank


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Preiswert heißt, etwas ist seinen Preis wert.



DAS, weiß man aber immer erst hinterher.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2019)

Hi Mandy!
Ich bin mit meinem ATF-1 zufrieden.
Pumpe Ca 19 000 l/h durch .
Er nimmt mir eine ganze Menge Arbeit ab, da die Nachfolge der Filter Bürsten , Japanmatte oder Schwämme sind.
Vom __ Hel-x habe ich mich erstmal getrennt,
die Anströmung ist sehr hoch und bei den Bürsten-Filter wider sehr niedrig.
Zur Zeit läuft alles langsam durch die Filter und darf sedimentieren wo es will.

Bei den Japanmatten habe ich festgestellt das eine Belüftung von unten einen Wasser-Stau im Filter verursacht, werde die Lüftung mal auf halbe Höhe legen.
Denn wir wissen Luft reißt auch Wasser mit und hoffe dem Wasser eine bessere Dauwn-Up -Bewegung zwischen den Matten zu geben.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2019)

Die Kiste ist doch schon bestellt und so schlechte Kritiken gab es doch hier nicht im Forum.
Die Kinderkrankheiten durften wie Bananen beim Endkunden "reifen" und sind hoffentlich ausgemerzt.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2019)

Habe fertig, Filter ist eingebaut. 
Aber eines weiß ich...DAS war definitiv das letzte Mal. Nochmal mach ich das nicht. 
So locker vom Hocker wie vor 7 Jahren war das nicht mehr, mir tut alles weh und ein Glas ist aktuell so schwer wie eine 2 Liter Flasche.

Jetzt läuft das Wasser in den Teich, hat noch knappe 30cm zu befüllen, und dann beginnt der Betrieb. Ich hoffe nur ich hab mich bei der Messung der Einbauhöhe nicht vertan. Dann hau ich gleich in den Sack. 

Mandy


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2019)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Dann hau ich gleich in den Sack.


Hallo Mandy,

nicht so negativ. 
Das schwere Glas ist doch schon halbvoll. 

Rein optisch geht das doch ...
Nur dafür hätte ich überall PVC-Kleber genommen:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Mai 2019)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Habe fertig, Filter ist eingebaut.
> Aber eines weiß ich...DAS war definitiv das letzte Mal. Nochmal mach ich das nicht.


Eigene Selber Schuld wenn du nix sagst, einen Einweihungskaffee musst eh ausgeben, auch wenn er nicht läuft 

Aber dafür hast ja jetzt soviel Platz in deinem Filterkeller, da passt ja fast noch ein Partyraum mit rein


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2019)

Ich vermelde, ich hab mich bei der Einbauhöhe nicht vertan. Der Filter läuft wie ein Bienchen...
Natürlich war auch noch die Spülpumpe defektiös und der Run nach einer Adäquaten abenteuerlich, aber ich habe eine passende bekommen und seit Freitag funzt alles.
Die Intervalle waren zum Anfang spektakulär... 6 Sekunden spülen, 8 Sekunden filtern. Sagt, glaube ich, alles.
Mittlerweile sind wir bei ca 3 Minuten filtern und 6 Sekunden spülen...das wird  

Nur meine Tauch UVC kann ich nicht mehr verbasteln. Die ist mit 1m Länge einfach zu gigantisch.
Falls da noch jemand eine Idee hat, ohne das ich alles wieder auseinander reißen muss, wäre ich dankbar. 

Mein Mann kam auf die Idee sie in den Skimmer zu hängen. Na ich weiß nicht so recht ob sich KG Rohr und UV Licht vertragen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2019)

Das Rohr wird durch die UV-Strahlung auch zerstört und muss dann irgendwann getauscht werden. Probiere es doch einfach ohne UVC, denn es funktioniert bei Anderen ja auch ohne UVC. Bisher habe ich es auch immer wieder hinbekommen, ohne UVC.

PS: Wenn alles schief geht, können wir ja mal über die 1m lange UVC reden. Vielleicht nehme ich sie Dir ja ab, wenn sie noch in Ordnung ist, neue Lampe muss bestimmt sowieso rein und Du holst Dir eine passende Länge für deinen Filter.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mandy!
Mein ATF hat eine Spuelzeit von 10 Sekunden und spuelt z. Zt. alle 20 Minuten. 

Zur UV: Wenn das KG-Rohr von innen mit Alu - Folie beklebt /ausgeschlagen wird, müsste es länger halten, eventuell ein Tipp.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Mein ATF hat eine Spuelzeit von 10 Sekunden .



Könnte ich laut Bedienungsanleitung einstellen, aber da ich ein technisches Rindvieh bin, lass ich lieber meine Finger von der Elektronik weg.

Mandy 

PS:Alufolie ist eine gute Idee, aber unter Wasser wird es schwierig. Ein damit ausgeschlagenes Rohr, im Rohr des Skimmers, wäre eine Lösung. Muss ich mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Wenn du möchtest fotografiere ich meine Einstellung ab.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2019)

Das ist lieb von dir, aber aktuell lass ich es so wie es ist. 
Erstmal soll er das Wasser wieder klar bekommen. Aber ich komme bei Bedarf gerne an dein Angebot zurück. 

Mandy


----------



## PeBo (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mandy,
es gibt im Baumarkt auch Alu Reparaturband. Dies ist sehr dünn und klebt wirklich Super.
Das von innen in das KG - Rohr würde ich mal testen.
Alternativ für Angsthasen auch Alu Bitumenband, damit habe ich meine Dachrinne dicht bekommen.
Durch die Spiegelung an der glänzenden Oberfläche wird die Wirkung der UV Lampe noch zusätzlich verstärkt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2019)

Danke Peter, das klingt interessant. 
Muss ich mal schauen... 

Mandy


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2019)

Aluminium im Wasser...kann gut gehen.....

Ich kenne jetzt nicht genau die  Verrohrung hinter Eurem TF....kommen da die Pumpen und dann die Bio?

Zumindest muss ja irgendwo ein Sieb sitzen um das __ Hel-X zurückzuhalten.

Guck mal hier vom Prinzip her....Firma sitzt in Trebbin...finde die Preise für die reinen Siebrohre sehr preiswert

https://www.crystalponds.de/uvc/uvc-siebrohr/#cc-m-product-14070331823

Schöne Idee....Siebrohr und UV in einem. Top. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch mit dieser Idee etwas selber  basteln.

Als inneres Rohr käme bei mir nur mind V2A umgangssprachlich...in Frage ...
Guck mal nach Ofenrohr V2A...
Die gibt es in zu KG Muffe passenden Aussenmassen...Kosten nicht die Welt..


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2019)

Statt dem pvc gleich ein dachrinnenrohr nehmen


----------

